# IUI November /December 2015



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

November / December IUI treatment thread.

Good luck


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello! 
I'm new to IUI as starting my first cycle this month-fingers crossed! 
Day 1 today so starting 50mg Gonal F on Thursday so thought I would make the most of this support network. I don't feel excited or scared....just trying to remain calm and not get my hopes up and see what happens. I can obsess a little with things so just trying to go with the flow!
Anyway, looking forward to sharing our journeys this month. 
X


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Arnies Mum, 

All the best with your cycle. I am currently in the 2 week wait, hoping for some good news  
When will you next be in clinic to see how you're getting on?

x


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Dora
Ooh nail biting 2WW! Fingers crossed.
I'm not sure when I go back. I have emailed them to notify them of Day 1 and waiting for a response and appointment details for scan I suppose? x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks. 

Are you self funding and do you have any known fertility probs? 
Hope all goes well 

x


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes self funding😱 and no known fertility problems with me. Everything comes back fine and my amh level was a healthy 27 which at 36 I was surprised at. Hoping not to have to do IvF but we shall see where the journey leads x


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Welcome Arnies mum, good luck for this cycle, you should call your clinic to book in a scan if they don't get back to you by email as the scans can get booked up. 

I've just had another scan and showing one folicle at 16mm, one at 15mm both on the left and now one at 13mm on the right, doctor advised to reduce the dose of Menopur back down to 75 and hope that the one on the right side doesn't grow anymore, going back on Friday for the final scan, I really hope we don't have to abandon the cycle after all this as homerton only go ahead with 2 follicles. Fingers crossed. 

How is everyone else getting on? Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you Clare. I called and booked in for Monday morning which is my day 7. 
I think they go ahead with 3 at the clinic we are at which is good but scary at the same time! 
Fingers crossed for you on Friday x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Clare, 

How typical is that! Fingers crossed for you. Hopefully the one on the right doesn't get any bigger. My clinic will go with three but if I had more than that they didn't like anything to be over 12mm so perhaps they will be OK... Fingers crossed for you. 

AFM I took my second Ovitrelle injection today so now just got to wait until the 15th Nov. Was quite crampy yesterday afternoon and today a bit bloated and gassy... hopefully these are all good things!!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Dora, how many follicles did you have in the last days? I noticed you dropped your dose to 25 on the last day?


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

I also meant to say hope you get on OK Arnies mum, keep us posted. 

There were lots of us in the Oct/Nov group with great advice etc so hopefully they'll find us on here soon  

I had loads of follicles! I took a sneaky photo of the screen when she went out of the room - 
Left side - 10.3mm, 15.9mm, 11.8mm, 12.3mm, 11.2mm, 14.9m (which she measured again from another angle and it was actually only about 11mm) 11.6mm and then on my right hand side - 10.9mm, 9.7mm, 14.1mm, 8.1mm and 9.0mm 
They said so long as they are under 12mm they were fine so I had two bigger ones the 15.9mm and the 14.1mm I think and they would have grown a bit more as my scan was on the Wednesday and I had my IUI on the Friday 
xx


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah your two bigger ones would have grown more by the time you had our. I Will make sure I check their measurements on Friday, he did take a long time scanning them though.  Oh well it's all speculation at this point isn't it, see what happens on Friday I guess! Xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

I'm sure you'll be fine Clare   they took ages measuring mine too just to be sure, my legs were starting to shake!  
Fingers crossed for Friday xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey guys! Couldn't find the thread wondered by it had gone quiet and then realised new thread would be up but taken me 15 mins to find it!  
Dora I'm so excited for you and keeping my fingers and toes crossed.
Clare good luck for Friday 🍀 wouldn't they just do what they did at Sarah's clinic and do follie reduction if needed on the third one if it got bigger? 
Armies Mum welcome.  We are all a good bunch on here but everyone's missing at the mo 😂 probably like me and can't find the thread!  Lol! 
I should have AF next Sat and then it's my last IUI cycle!  Gulp.


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Sally, welcome back! I will definitely ask if they do follicle reduction but I don't think they do it there as the cycle is funded by nhs. 

Not long till ur next cycle, did you take a break I between cycles? X


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Sally, 

Welcome back, I thought that too, we seem to have lost a lot of people. 

Thanks Sally  

I don't think my clinic would to it either Clare as we are NHS funded too. 

Hope AF arrives soon Sally so you can start again. Hope you are feeling nice and relaxed after your holibobs 

xx


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Hope its ok to join this thread, Im on 2nd round of IUI and have been injecting for 3 weeks + 1 day, had 2 weeks on 1 amp of Menopur + 0.5ml of buserelin, nothing much happened, upped to 2 amps of menopur + 0.5ml buserelin last wed, ive been back for a scan this morning and they have said nothing much is happening, i have an 8mm follie which was there last friday and hasnt grown at all since. I have to wait to for blood results this afternoon but they have advised that i will probably need to increase menopur to 3 amps from tomorrow.  Im crampy and ratty (mood wise!) and quite frustrated as had expected more to have happened by now, sorry to rant!

Background, PCOS, hubby no issues, ttc about 3 years

Love and luck to all xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Lyns, 

Welcome to the thread. 
Sorry to hear that you aren't having a great time at the mo! I would be in the same mood as you too!! 
Did anything like this happen with your first cycle?

x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Welcome Lyns ☺ Sorry But what does 1 amp mean? Being blonde.  I was on 75 then increased to 150 as I was going too slow last cycle on menopur.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone. 

Just want to say good luck to everyone trying this month. positive thoughts to you all. 

I've had my follow up scan today and unfortunately things are not looking good for my pregnancy. heart rate is slow and I'm measuring a week behind and dr has advised more likely to miscarry than the pregnancy going ahead. I feel very sad to hear this news news but he said not to give up as its not over yet and I won't. it's hard to try and remain positive when constantly worrying at the same time. but what will be will be x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Oh Sarah   that must have been very hard to hear today and I am so very sorry to hear it.
Will you be going back for a follow up appointment or just see how you go for now? I very much hope things work out well for you, sending you lots of positive thoughts, will be thinking of you and your partner  

xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Dora,

Thanks for your warm wishes. it was totally devastating to hear this news today and coming into work where know one knows anything was very hard. I had a little cry earlier in the loos and now I'm going to have to try and remain positive. I am booked back in for a scan again a week today same time if I make it that far. x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh Sarah I am sorry to hear that.  I pray you hear better news next week and just do your best to stay strong and positive (easier said than done I know).  Just keep talking to 'bean' and tell it to keep growing stronger! God it really isn't easy all of this and just feels so unfair.  
Sending you lots of love and positive thoughts


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Sally. All I can do is just sit back and wait for the inevitable or a miracle


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Sarah I am so sorry to hear that today wasn't a positive outcome, you need to remain positive as you can and look after your self this weekend. Sending growing vibes to the bean!!!

Hey to all the new guys... Good luck to you all, can't wait to share your journeys with you. Xx


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Sarah, sorry to hear that, it must be a shock to hear that after everything going well so far, just try to get through the day at work, and get some rest tonight or try to do something to take you mind off it and try to stay positive. 

I have been to yoga today and found the exercise really helped me to relax and feeling more positive about things. What will be will be we don't have much control over these things! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks guys means a lot the support. got my mum coming over too on Saturday so extra support for me and DW too.


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

I definitely think go and do something you enjoy to occupy your mind lovely. Sending big hugs   xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Sarah  

I've been for my scan today and no big follies yet just a few small ones  have to go back Sunday and hopefully they will grow. 

Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks guys. 

Laura hang on in there I'm sure the follicles will make an appearance soon. fingers crossed for you x


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks All and nice to meet you all, i found one of the most difficult things about this process is the lonliness, despite having a very supportive group of friends and family.

Sally, i think 3 amps must be a term my clinic, I believe that there are 75mg per amp?

Dora, my 1st round was odd and unexpected, i was all geared up and ready to inject, had a scan and it showed up a 22mm folly which my body somehow managed to produce? so i had the trigger shot and was immediately on the 2ww, AF unfortunately arrived on day 10...i dont think I was as upset as I would have been if id invested all the time into injecting etc etc.

Sarah, I read the last IUI thread and followed your updates (sorry- this sounds a tad stalkerish) and im sorry to read your post from today, but the doc did say there is a chance the pregnancy can progress so hopefully he will be right.

xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi thanks Lyns - don't worry i was a long time lurker before I posted 😊

He did say while there is a heartbeat still a chance but more likely it won't continue. I just pray until my next scan and I hope I make it to that. 

HCEOX I'm sure you will be fine good luck. I've never heard anything about body washes but have a wiz  around Google if anything pops up there about it!


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Lyns I have also been injecting for 20 days now and know exactly how you feel, first week I felt great and since then I have felt tired and emotional! But hopefully now that you increased the dose again they will start growning! When are you going back for your next scan? 

HCEX good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Good luck HCOEX 🍀


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Good luck HCOEX x


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Good luck hcoex


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Good luck and positive vibes going out to you all.

I'm sorry you had bad news today Sarah but miracles happen. Keep the faith! I have never talked to my Nanna up in heaven as much as I am at the moment and I know how you feel about the toilet trips at work for a cry! No one knows I am doing this apart from my Mum and Dad so this forum is my only real support apart from them and DH. It's hard coming up with excuses why I am out of the office as I am normally a very open person. I think everyone thinks my poor dog is very poorly as it's usually a "vets appointment" 
I started my injections today - no where near as bad as I was expecting! Been nervous all day but happy now that first one is over and I know what to expect.


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Arnies mum I was the same didn't tell anyone so horrible hiding it but I just didn't want to tell everyone if something went wrong! I don't think I'll tell anyone until I'm 12 weeks 

Good luck with ur journey xx


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Good Luck HCOEx

My next scan is Monday morning, im a tad worried that having increased meds my follies might go into overdrive but just trying to stay calm and positive x

Sarah, when is your next scan? x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks HCOEX Much appreciated. fingers crossed for you this cycle xx

I had an app booked to see my Dr today initially to talk about midwife referral however the conversation was slightly diverted due to recent developments. My Dr was lovely and she actually booked me into the hospital early pregnancy unit for a scan and bloods on Wednesday if nothing has happened in between. She wants a further diagnosis on this to be sure and also there is nothing on her records as I've been going private. my actual private scan is next Thursday so just a day later but I will more likely defer that one depending on hospital results. just trying to remain positive and have some hope that everything will work out. 

Don't panick Lyns in sure you will be fine the increase may be just what you need x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Sarah that sounds good and I bet you are glad you could go and speak to them. It really does sound like you are being looked after. Let us know how you get on, thinking of you. 

Lyns, I too think you will be fine  

HCOEX mine was a bit tricky too because of my cervix, think it's a bit wonky! I can't imagine it would mean your timing is wrong?
Welcome to the 2WW!!

xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

I felt a bit wired after my treatment hcoex, I think it was more relief of all the build up and the uncertainty about the procedure going ahead etc!!! Our body gets overwhelmed!! Just rest Hun xx


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Girls, more bad news for me today I'm afraid, had my scan and there were 3 big follicles, one on the left which was 23mm and two on the right which were 17mm and 16mm so we had to abandon the cycle, as there was a chance that the slightly smaller ones would be fertilised and they don't do folicle reduction    

Feeling majorly disappointed that we had to abandon and just wondering whether to go for stimulated cycle or natural  next time as I did produce a good size follicle by day 17 on my natural cycle. The doctors didn't advise me either way and just said its up to us just really. I don't want the same thing to happen next month. 

Lyns make sure they scan you regularly after increasing the dose to be cautious about over stim. 

At least it's the weekend! Definitely going to have a long awaited drink tonight!


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh no Clare sorry to hear that!!! Could they just put you on low meds next time? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Ah Clare what a pain in the butt. sorry to hear it got cancelled. fingers crossed for the next one x


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi everyone 

Been for a scan today there are now 2 follies at 10. Got another appointment Wednesday. 

Nurse is not concerned and just said they are slow growing again 

How is everyone xxx


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi all and good luck, had our 2nd IUI yesterday and our test day is the 23rd. Wonder how long I will make it before testing. Tested 2 days early last time . X


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Good luck natt! Xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Morning ladies, 

I hope you all had nice weekends, mine was quite busy. 

I'm so sorry to hear your cycle was abandoned Clare, mine have been abandoned twice and it's a horrible feeling isn't it? It's just so disappointing after all the work you put into it. Hope you are felling a bit better after the weekend.

HCOEX, I would say you would be fine and to just believe in your clinic. That's what I've tried to do anyway. 

Welcome to the 2WW Natt, my test day is Sunday. 

How is everyone else getting on? Hope you are OK Sarah 

xx

xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Dora how are you feeling?? not long left now 😊

I'm ok thanks I just want to know now either way if I will miscarry tbh. Scan on Weds im hoping will clear everything up one way or another. lady in work just told colleague she's pregnant due in April just overheard them she sits in my room. if I loose my baby it's gonna be pretty sad for me watching her pregnancy every day. 😒


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hey Sarah, 

I'm OK thank you, I don't think I feel much different tbh but then I don't think I would at this stage?
I know it's not long left at all really but still feel like this week will drag. I'm also away at the weekend with my parents (we are going to watch David Beckham in the Unicef  charity football match) so I'm not really sure when to test? 

I bet you do. I think that Wednesday will definitely help you a lot. I bet it can't come soon enough! But not long away. 
I'm sorry that you heard that today, that isn't great timing is it. I feel like sometimes we really do get tested to our limits don't we!
I went for dinner with my cousin and some family on Saturday for my cousins sort of baby shower and her sister (my younger cousin) is pregnant too and she is just so nieve about it all it makes me furious!!

xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

yep your right I think we do get tested way beyond our limits sometimes lol

I'm hoping and praying things work out but it's just totally out of my hands. I keep thinking back to the last scan and speaking to the consultant and the words its not looking good just keep playing over and over in my mind. I do feel like I need a miracle but hey ho!!

Ahh bless you totally know get what u mean people are really ignorant sometimes. because of what we go through I'm glad we know so much really. Sounds great re charity match lucky you 😊

Don't worry about not feeling much at the moment so many people don't feel anything throughout the whole pregnancy lol. Maybe if AF hasn't arrived can yon not do a test Sunday? I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for the support girls, I am feeling much better now after the weekend, just going to stay positive for the next cycle and keep myself busy for the new few weeks until af arrives. 

Dora, I really hope it's positive results for you on Sunday, and Sarah good luck for Wednesday, stay positive, things might have changed since last week. Xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

I bet you do, if you're anything like me I always remember the bad things and none of the good where as my DH is the other way round. I have everything crossed for you Sarah.

I'm glad you're feeling a bit more positive Clare. Definitely agree with keeping busy, sometimes easier said than done though!

Thanks ladies, I'm praying for a positive! I will test on Sunday for sure Sarah.
I'm a little worried to do it any earlier due to the Ovitrelle injection I did on Wednesday. 

xx


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Afternoon All,

Ive been for another scan this morning after upping menopur on friday to 150 and still no change in follies, so disappointed  Im concerned because i think they only let me go 7 days on highest dose before abandoning it and having a rethink on plan. 

Sarah, I know exactly what you mean, my line manager is 22 weeks pregnant and has been for a scan this morning, she knows what im going through but its so hard. I asked to see her scan pic and burst into tears, hey i cant live in a bubble

Love to all xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Oh bless you Lyns. Huge hugs to you, it's so very hard isn't it   
Let us know how you get on 

love to you too xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi all,

First scan today. 4 follicles 2 at 10mm and 2 at 8mm. Fingers crossed the 8's don't grow any bigger. They have kept me on same dose of 50mg and going back Wednesday morning. 
Asked about exercise and they advised me not to run which I'll probably find one of the hardest parts. Running for me is as much for my mental well being as physical but ill do what they say whilst going stir crazy!   

Very hard here too...my two best friends are expecting their 2nd, along with my cousin and sister in law! I can't avoid bumps even if I try and believe me these last few months I have been a total hermit and tried very hard!  I'm hoping my friends are good enough and have known me long enough now to understand. I don't go to baby showers or christenings anymore as I choose not to put myself through it and I came off ******** as it's baby scan central! I feel so much happier as a result. Going through this makes us much more sensitive to others I think. Even if I am lucky enough for this to work I would never flaunt it or post pics etc on social media as you never know who is looking and their circumstances and I would never ask a newly married couple if they are pregnant yet! When I hear others ask that I cringe so bad! 

Que sera sera!


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Armies mum- good news! Let's hope those 10 get bigger!!
I'm a runner so feel your pain! I ran 5 times a week and was always training for something.. I didn't want to risk running when having the treatment so now haven't run for 8 weeks!! It's so hard especially when my partner is still running!! but I want a baby more than anything and I got a bfp so hope the stopping running helped! X


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Arnies Mum I hope your follicles behave themselves. Fingers crossed for Wednesday.
I totally agree with you. ******** is a nightmare isn't it, I don't use it for that reason too and I know my other friend that had trouble conceiving did the same. 
It's hard enough as it is without it being shoved in your face all day. 
I am also of the same opinion with baby showers but felt like I had to go to this one as it was more of just a meal than anything, my cousin also said I didn't have to go if I didn't want to which was nice of her (she knows our situation). 
I used to be a runner too but gave up as I lost a bit more weight than I should of and it was doing me more harm than good, I do miss it though. 

When is your scan Lisa?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Just want to say good luck to everyone trying this month xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Same as me Dora re the running! No good for fertility! My 8 week scan is on 20 th November... Excited and scanned all the same time!! Just want to see that heart beat!!!! Such a worry as anything could be happening! Symptoms are getting worse by the day so hope that's a good sign! 
If you want to know my first symptoms were Hun.. Let me know. I know we try not to symptom spot but its hard isn't it! Xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Not too far away then Lisa! I bet it is quite nerve racking! I would be the same, excited but apprehensive. 

I have been trying not to symptom spot, I don't really think I have much other than feeling a bit off but that could be anything, sore boobs but i'm putting that down to the Ovitrelle (I've had that since I did my first trigger) and today I'm a bit crampy but then I have been most of the two weeks, oh and peeing in the night. When you right them down it's more than you think really!!
What did you have?
xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

The symptoms that were different from the failed iui were.. Cramping on day 6 post iui for the afternoon , bit like af aches. That went then nothing until day 9 when my boobs hurt at the sides( they already hurt near the nipples because of the trigger) I also felt really light headed and had a slight nose bleed ( I never get nose bleeds) felt quite hot too ( like a temperature ) tested day 10, which I know is early but felt **** and BFP!  x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Morning ladies, 

I am really, really cross with myself and need to tell some one!!  
DH went to London early today and he has been very adamant I don't test early... so what did I do today, wake up and test!!! Why did I do it. I feel like I've let myself down because I was so certain that I would wait and also him too (no doubt I will tell him later). 
The test showed a very faint line but I would think that's from the Ovitrelle injection I did last Wednesday. Why did I do it to myself, just as I thought it would I have now confused myself even more!! 
I just woke up with a really strong need to test and I couldn't help it, argh!!

xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dora please don't beat yourself up to much we are all guilty of that especially me!  I can never wait until test day and whatever way it comes out it confuses you and then it's a whole mental nightmare.  Try your best now not to test until test day and try in your head to think right this maybe a positive so I need to stay positive and will the next test to grow a stronger line.  I will definitely be thinking positive thoughts to you! 

Sorry not been on a while ladies I've not been well since coming back from Venice I've got terrible heartburn that I feel I have a brick in my chest.  Doctors given me a prescription that hopefully won't mess with next cycle but I may email clinic and ask as AF should arrive on Saturday and I can go for first scan again next week.  Thing is I've had phlegm on chest, sniffles, bit of a cough, stomach ache and then heartburn I'm frightened what to drink or what to eat it's been really weird and had it well over a week now well actually 2 weeks tomorrow the heartburn started and then turned into acid reflux.  I don't even know if wise to have treatment this cycle with it being my last go!  I think I'll ask.

Sarah I'm still crossing fingers for you my lovely that tomorrow is better news for you  

Lisa not long for scan now that's very exciting! 

Ask are u around lovely?  

Laura how u doing? 

Clare so sorry to have to abandon I know how that feels especially as you feel so close to the final hurdle.  

Arnies mum good luck this cycle! Let's hope you stock with 2 big ones.  I know what it's like to calm the exercising I'm a massive fan of all things exercise wise but I've literally given myself a break and it's really hard but it's proven too much hard core exercise isn't good for fertility and so I thought to myself I want a baby more than anything.  Exercise can come back when I have a bundle in my arms!  

Let's hope this month is full of baby dust guys and lots of luck too 😉😘🍀


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Dora,

Dont beat yourself up it does happen and we all do it.

Just be wary about the trigger you did last week however when you next test if the line gets darker like it did for me then you know its a real positive. Fingers crossed.

Hey Sally good to hear from you. Very sorry you are feeling this sick. I really do hope you feel better before the start of the next cycle. Nothing worse than feeling ill whilst going through the treatment. I really have a good feeling for your last cycle though. Ask the clinic about upping the dose for more follicles maybe and i'm very hopeful for you.

I wonder how Ask is haven't seen her around for some time now. Hope she all is ok.

I am feeling very down tbh because I have been goggling like a crazy person over the last few weeks regarding this and it really doesn't look good for me. Yes there are some positive stories and I hope im one of them but the reality of it is there is more not so good outcomes than good. The closer tomorrow comes the more nervous I am getting, just dreading things have gotten worse since last week, maybe no heartbeat at all now. I am trying so hard to remain upbeat and positive but I can't let myself get too hopeful just to have hopes shattered. It may be a wrong way to look at things but right now at this stage for me I am expecting the worst but hoping for the best.

Anyway this time tomorrow I should be having the all important scan x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

I really wish I could look into a crystal ball for you Sarah and tell u everything will be ok it's so awful having to wait like this.  The unknown is such a scary place and it's no wonder you feel like u r going out your mind and feeling upset.  We all pray for that BFP yet the next step for us all is still constant worry that we need to keep hold of 'bean' and I feel like, I'm sure u do and everyone else, until that baby comes along screaming we won't feel relaxed at any point.  Each milestone through a pregnancy is another step ticked off but by no means easier.  Honestly Sarah I'm sending you lots of luck and positive vibes that u r one of the cases where it's turned around tomorrow I really pray you are 😘


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Sally means a lot and your good vibes much appreciated. 

your right by no means are we out of the woods until baby arrives. I already know now if tomorrow goes well I'm just going to be anxious for most of this pregnancy!!

I will update tomorrow at some point to let you guys know the outcome. x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks ladies, I just feel like I've totally let myself down. 
I am just very wary like you say about the trigger still being there. I will not do anything else until I am meant to now!

I'm sorry you are felling so poorly Sally, hopefully you will be better soon but I think like you say, definitely best to see what the clinic say as you want to be in good health for your last go. 
I have wondered if this cycle doesn't work for us we might have a break and start again after Christmas. We'll see. 

Sarah I am so sorry that you feel very down at the mo, it must be so very hard for you. 
I, like Sally, do wish you all the very best and hope that tomorrow goes OK for you. 

Sending positive thoughts to you all
xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Dora very much appreciated. been suffering terrible nausea today I really do hope that's a positive sign.

If this doesn't work for me I will also be back on it in the new year couldn't face anything before hand. 

Hope tho Dora you get a BFP your reeally do deserve some luck x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

I would say that's a good sign Sarah!! 

Thanks Sarah   , I just told one of the girls in my work that knows all about what's going on and she has been laughing at me all lunch time because I was so sure I wouldn't test early!
x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

LOL we all say we won't and the second week of the 2WW is by far the worst and the closer we get to OTD we just can not help ourselves 😂


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

At least we can laugh about it  

xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank god we can laugh about something get ladies 😂


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

hahs yes it's good to laugh a little 😊


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Sally

I'm doing ok. Had a scan on Sunday and had 2 follies at 10 have another scan tomorrow.

How are you xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh that's great news Laura!  Good luck with tomorrow's scan lovely let us know how u get on 🍀. X2 10s are good news 😃


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks Sally will let you know  

How are you x


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Good luck Sarah.. My body is crossed for you.
Sally I hope today's appt goes well! Let's hope those two grow grow grow! Xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

You mean Laura not me Lisa 😉
Good luck Laura 🍀 
Sarah will be seriously thinking of you today 🍀


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks guys I'm so nervous in at 11:20 will let you know soon enough!!

Good luck too Laura I'm sure all will be well with the follis xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Thinking of you Sarah x

Good luck too Laura

I'm not sure HCOEX? I've been crampy the whole two weeks really, will find out soon enough! 
Hope you're getting on ok x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

HCOEX I've been through the 2ww twice now and seriously both times had alsorts of symptoms and then a BFN so try not to think about all these different things as everyone is completely different.  I had terrible cramps on my left side the last time and time before that I felt like I had possible implantation cramps but in the end it was all nothing but then others will say they had the same symptoms and got. BFP.  You really just have to wait until D day to know for sure hon.
Dora getting nearer for you too!  Fingers crossed.
God I've nipped on to see if Sarah's been on yet I'm seriously feeling sick for you Sarah and praying hard


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the good wishes but I've lost the bean and no longer a heartbeat 😒 I have to now decide on how to miscarry. feeling very emotional and tbh a bit in a daze. Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh no Sarah, I am so sorry to hear that, you must be devastated. youre bound to be in shock atm, just remember there nothing you could have done, I'm sure you did everything right. You should take a few days off to rest and take some time to heal. We are all thinking of you xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Sarah  

I've had my scan today and the follies have not grown at all from last scan, have another scan Friday 

Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry Sarah. My thoughts are with you xxxx

I have been for 2nd scan today and 2 main follies now at 11.4 and 14.4 as well as a few smallish ones. Lining at 7.5. Going back on Friday again. I'm not sure if this is good or bad as my nurse doesn't seem to give anything away. I suppose it's such a sensitive topic that anything they say we hang on every word so they don't like to get hopes up. Been given some surge sticks to start from tomorrow so must be going in the right direction.


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Oh Sarah, you and your partner must be devastated. I really am so very, very sorry to hear this, none of us wanted to hear this news. I hope you can help each other through it and that we can all offer some support to you. I know it might not feel like it right now but you will get through it and you will be stronger people for it. Sending you lots of love and 
Rest up and take it easy xx

Laura have they up your meds if they haven't grown at all?

HCOEX my test day is on Sunday, I feel nervous for it now.

Arnies Mum I think that sounds OK to me, I guess you will know on Friday you can go ahead or not  

xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks guys means to much to have everyone on here to chat too who can share your woes. I really do appreciate all your good words

After an afternoon of tears we are much better and will try and focus on the future. The nurse at the homerton today was lovely and i couldnt have asked for better treatment. My doctor at the clinic also called after i left a message to cancel my scan and she was lovely also and said shes also been through the same thing so knows how im feeling. was very emotional but I am feeling relieved in a way that the conclusion has come today as i have been so anxious last 2 weeks with the not knowing. I have now contacted Xytex to arrange more sperm to be shipped and we can look to hoepfully start again in January. Between now and then I will focus on me and my partner and enjoy ourselves and not have my menstrual cycle rule our life for a little while. We may even book a holiday in the new year   

Dora hun im sending you lots of positive vibes for your testing on Sunday - I really hope it happens for you this time.

Arnies Mum sounds like its all going in the right way for you too fingers crossed!!

HCOEX - Good luck too totally hope its worked for you too this time

Laura fingers crossed for you too hun 

Sally are you feeling better hun?? xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Bless you Sarah, I bet it has been an emotional day for you both, but it sounds like you have a good plan going forward. I was going to say at least you know now too, because I am sure the not knowing has caused you no end of stress! 
I admire you for being so strong, you will get there in the end. Now is time for you and your partner to go and enjoy yourselves like you say.
Thank you for your positive vibes too, we shall see what happens 

Love to you both xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh Sarah I've had a little cry for you as I really am truly gutted it has ended this way but I so admire your outlook and determination.  Bless you and your partner.  Totally take the time out now for Christmas and New year, relax and enjoy the time together.  Book a hol why not?!  Plus you know we are all here for you even on your down time from it.  Sending you lots and lots of hugs today


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh n I'm feeling a little better thanks.  Mad thing is I asked my clinic about the tablets doc put me on and if I should have IUI and they didn't know was the best answer I got from them.  I emailed the Spanish clinic too and they have told me that the drug has no issue with IUI and not to worry!  How can our NHS not tell me this? I'm glad when I do go ahead with DE I'm not having it here.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Sally. I did well up then when I read your message thank you for me being in your thoughts today.

I think the only way I will mentally cope is by thinking about the future and hopefully the new year will bring us some luck.

I hope that you can get started on your next cycle soon. I really hope it works out for you this time you totally deserve it xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Dora, they have not upped my meds still on 50. They said it doesn't matter how long it takes  

I've not been feeling great this time on meds xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm so so sorry Sarah!


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Sorry Laura you did say they wouldn't let you go higher. Sorry to hear your not feeling well either, they can do funny things to you can't they. Hope you get there in the end, see what tomorrow brings 
x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Morning Dora how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?? not long left for you now on the 2WW - I really do have a good feeling for you this cycle. 

I'm feeling a little emotional today. I'm trying to just carry on with life as normal but now and again it hits me and I just well up. I'm sure once the miscarriage has actually happened I will get closure and be able to move on. xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Morning Sarah, 

I'm feeling OK thank you, I still have quite sore boobs (can't touch them) but that's been a constant throughout really so not sure if that is a symptom. I have been good and haven't tested again and will try to wait until Sunday. I feel like because I haven't really felt any different maybe it will be a BFN but then I know lots of people who didn't have any symptoms and got their BFP, so we will see. 

I bet you are and am sure it will take a little while for you to feel yourself again. Would your work let you take some time off? Did you decide what to do about the miscarriage? You said you weren't sure what to do yesterday (You don't have to say if you don't want to). 
I think like you say once it has happened you will get some closure from it. How is your partner doing? 
Try to take each day as it comes lovely, you will get through it, you are a very strong lady even if you don't feel it right now   xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Dora - I only started my new job 3 months ago literally my probation was up yesterday so as much as I want to take the time off its so hard. I have opted to have a medical procedure on Monday called a vacuum aspiration under local anaesthetic and it just basically clears you out and takes about 5 minutes. less pain and less bleeding. They didn't know when a natural miscarriage would take place it could be a few weeks away she said and tbh I just want closure now and I think it would be harder for me to just sit around and wait for it to happen. but I know everyone is different. 

Unless you usually get sore boobs before AF it could be a good sign. And yes so many people don't get any symptoms at all. It's hard for those on progesterone to note what was that and what was real pregnancy symptoms. for me it was the nose bleed and the random naseua which I though at the time was cyclogest. I didn't really get much symptoms tbh. Fingers crossed anyway 😊🍀 xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Ah I see OK. Well make sure you take some time to rest after the procedure won't you. I think that would be hard to just wait for it to happen because you really wouldn't know when it was going to happen I guess. I hope it all goes as well as it can for you Sarah, I will be thinking of you on Monday. 

I do normally get sore boobs before AF, but I have had sore boobs since my first ovitrelle injection so I don't really know that I can judge anything on it, we will soon see anyway. Thanks Sarah xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you Dora. Let's hope for some good news at least from you this weekend 😊 xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Sarah. After saying that I am now getting period type cramps so feel like it might be bad news


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh no Dora I'm hope not   for you hun. when would AF be due usually??


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dora my boobs were so sore throughout both IUIs I couldn't touch them I swear it's the drugs.  Usually always get sore boobs but weirdly this month (naturally trying for a miracle obviously) boobs have felt completely fine!  How random!  Don't think our natural has worked anyway but Satirday I'm sure to see my AF I bet!  Means though back on IUI next week.  Scared with it being our last go. 
I saw that Bluestone on another thread is pregnant from her IVF treatment so that's good news hey ladies!  If u r still checking this thread out Blue congrats 🎉
Sarah I cannot imagine how it feels other than devastating.  I'll be with u in spirit on Monday, I'm sure all of us will 😘


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh wow for bluestone that's fantastic news for her bless. Thanks for letting us know how she's doing. Have you seen Ask around anywhere? I do hope she's ok as she was going for her last IUI too!!

Thanks Sally much appreciated. I have booked my follow up app with the clinic for 4th December and I've got a few things I'm actually wondering about. those random nosebleeds and one day about 2 weeks ago my feet looked swollen. I'm wondering if I might have a blood supply issue maybe and that baby aspirin might be needed next time. but they the experts at least they can consider it!! tbh if it is that I think I'll be more devastated to know it prob could have been prevented but I can't think like that now!! x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

It would be due around Thursday next week ish so a little way off yet...
We shall see, it's making me feel down in the dumps. 

It's weird isn't it Sally, I normally get sore boobs about 7 days before I'm due on but mine have been sore ever since I triggered. 
I'm sure it's the drugs too. 
Give it your best shot Sally and you have your back up plan so you will be OK  

Ah that's great news for Blue. 

Sarah I'm sure it is nothing you have done or haven't done, sometimes these things just happen. Try not to beat yourself up about it lovely xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Don't be down Dora it really could be all the drugs in the system. Is OTD this weekend or next? x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Sarah, I know I shouldn't be but just feel like I'm out. 
It's this Sunday... I am thinking I might test tomorrow or do I just hang in there until Sunday?! It's so hard!

x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Well my honest opinion on this is that you had the trigger also so if you test early and you know for sure if the line is darker or lighter than the last test then you should have a good indication. But it's dangerous territory in case your unsure if line is liberty or stronger. for me I tested 4 days before OTD and i could see it was darker and then 2 days before OTD I did a clear blue and get my pregnancy 1-2 weeks! 
Good luck 😬🍀 xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hmmm I will see how I feel in the morning  
xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

it's obviously best to hold off if you can though 😊


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Just wondering how come AF due date and OTD are quite far apart? Do you have long cycles? Usually for me they pretty much fall on same day but I do have pretty regular cycles like 27 or 28 days usually. God knows what they be like tho after this drama x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

My cycles are a bit all over the place tbh. They are getting to be about 30 ish days now though so that would take me into the end of next week. But you are right they are normally around the same time aren't they. That's with a 16 day wait on testing too. I think my follicles were ready a bit quicker to get to the right size this time too so I guess that would make a difference?

Hopefully they'll get back to normal fairly quickly for you and you are giving yourself a break so that will help too

xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Ah ok I see 😊


----------



## Frog24 (Nov 11, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could help.... We are new to all this and had a scan after 5 days which showed 1 follicle at 12, 3 at 10 and 1 at 9. We are going for another scan tomorrow, does anyone know how likely it is they will cancel the treatment... Thank you


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Welcome Frog.  Does your clinic do folicle reduction if u have too many at time of IUI?  At the rate yours are going which is great the issue you have is you have too many going at a good rate unless your clinic does do folicle reduction at time of IUI therefore they would keep the 2 or 3 biggest (again depends on clinic how many) and get rid of others that are of a fair size.  Fingers crossed for you keep us posted how you get on.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

HCOEX - I have no idea it could be but I wouldn't like to say. Have everything crossed for you though.

Frog - As Sally suggested ask if a follicle reduction is possible if you have too many. I had this procedure on my last treatment and they removed about 5 and left me with 3. It does seem though that some places don't do this so its hit and miss which clinics do.

Also what kind of medication are you on, can you lower your dosage?

Sally - Have you seen Ask around anywhere? Hope shes doing ok!

I have dear mother here and she is following me around like a sheep (as mothers do). I went into the spare room to sort some things out and she of course appears, she proceeds to pick up something i put on the bed and to my horror a naughty toy falls out. Neither of us knows where to look. I really want this week to end soon it really is the icing on the cake for me. I ran to my room and called my best mate and we were crying laughing. Its good to be able to laugh for once this week


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh Sarah I've just LOL   hats so funny!!!  Bless you though it is really a tough time for you at the minute I think someone was looking down on you to have a light moment 😂

Not seen Ask at all, I bet she will be back soon I hope so, as wondering what's going off at the mo. 

Dora try hang on you are nearly there hon!  Don't do what we all do especially as your trigger might fool you hon x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

It was pretty funny as it was mortifying Sally i do however want her to forget what she saw very quickly lol


I hope Ask is back soon really hope shes ok, I know the chemical pregnancy did hit her hard bless her. Fingers crossed for you Ask on your last IUI I really hope it works this time.

Any signs of AF yet Sally for you?x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

No but I am SO clockwork it will be bang here on Saturday!  Annoying really as off to London for the day shopping with my sisters and seeing a show before heading home.  Really cannot wait but AF will surely be a painful pain in my ass - literally 😂 best have the pain relief with me! 
I'm sure your mum will be doing her best to get it out her mind 🙈 he he 🙊


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Ahhh that be nice for you, what show are you going to watch?  just be aware there is this lord Mayors show with firewrks this weekend in London on Sat so some transport routes are closed blocked off.

Hopefully AF arrives soon if it does and then you can get on with the next cycle x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

I cannot believe I just said I'm like clockwork and been to the loo and hello she is on her way!  Tomorrow should be day 1 so Tuesday will be scan day.  Here we go again!  
Thanks for the tip hon good to know, I'll check our route out.  We are going to see the Railway Children and it finishes an hour before our train home.  Bit of a random one for us to see really but not a lot left for a decent price now.  We all thought it would bring back childhood memories!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Ahhh brilliant news Sally glad she will arrive and you can get on your way with the next cycle woop!!!

Yes deffo check as roads tubes will be closed in certain areas so try to avoid. I love the theatre I went to see the lion king last month for the first time ever and it was amazing. Fingers crossed for you this time hun xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you hon really hope so otherwise Santa needs to fill my bank account with gold coins 😂


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Awesome news Sally!!!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I know what you mean Sally. 

We used our last vial of donor sperm last try. luckily we were starting to save for the baby but now we will put that money towards buying more sperm. we will buy 3 vials again and including delivery from USA it's already £1700. then we will start again January for further treatment hopefully. Thankfully I for a payrise after finishing probation 😊

How you doing Lisa? x


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah good I think... A week today I will know!! Told my best friends last night.. Felt strange as becoming real.. Thought I would need there support if it doesn't go to plan! I am living for next Friday!!!! 
You gonna get the same donor Sarah?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm sure you will be fine. don't let what happened to me worry you. 

yes staying with our donor as we picked him for many reasons so happy to stay using the same one. x

I wanted to get a coverup for a small tattoo I had on my wrist and then when I became pregnant I was going to have it done after. so now it's all gone wrong in going to cheer myself up and tray myself 😊

Has AF made a full on appearance Sally? x

Dora, HCOEX how are both you girls doing?? x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I have decided my tattoo coverup will be a little bird with wings in memory of my bean that didn't make it. It was my first ever pregnancy and even tho it ended before 8 weeks I saw the beans heart beating twice and I want that memory with me all the time 😊


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

That's lovely Sarah!!! Brilliant idea! Xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

That's great news Sally are you feeling more yourself now too? 

HCOEX how are you doing? 

That sounds like a nice idea Sarah 

So today I feel as though I am out. Cramping has stopped today but I've had a tiny bit of brown mucusy discharge and think my AF might be on is way. If it doesn't get any worse today then I will test in the morning and go from there I guess. Just feel a bit numb to it all and dont really know how I feel about it but did have a little cry in the car 😥

Hope everyone else is getting on ok xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh no Dora Hun please try not to be upset. it would be early for AF no? could it be implantation bleeding maybe?? what day PIUI are you on now?? x


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

I love that tattoo idea. I have one on my wrist in memory of my dog. I think tattoos that have a strong personal meaning are the best ones! 


Oh no Dora. Still hoping for you x  


I have been for my last scan and have just the one follie at 18 as the other one hadn't grown anymore so triggering tomorrow and iui on Monday. I'm happy and excited that I get to actually have the procedure as it seems a lot of ladies on their first time seem to not get there but I am also a little disappointed that it's just the one....although it only takes one I suppose! I'm actually not sure how to feel !!! x 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Armies Mum

That's great news that you can get to have IUI. your totally right it really only takes the one 😊

you have a good sized follicle too and it will grow between now and Monday and how knows maybe the other one will too how big was it? also having the trigger gives it that extra growth spurt too. 

Glad everyone thinks the tattoo is a good idea and that I'm not bonkers 😊 xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

The other one was 11.4 - hadn't grown since Wednesday. Lining was 11.5. Haven't googled that yet so not sure if that's good or not. They said they want it over 8...?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

well it still has time to grow some say a follicle at 15 can contain a mature egg so you may end up with two follicles. it's such a shame they don't scan to confirm when doing IUI. I had way too Kanye follicles lash time so has to have a reduction so I knew my sizes before IUI. 

lining sounds great hun fingers crossed for you x


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

That's awesome news Arnie mum.. I had one leading folicle 18 my last scan.. My lining was only 8.. So yours sounds fab!! Another one of us going through the tWw!!!!
Dora don't panic yet... Brown is good... Could be implantation like Sarah said? Xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

I guess it could be but I don't hold out much hope. It would be early for my AF but I think that's what it is. Treatment messes up my cycles quite a lot so although it's early I'm not really surprised. I am trying to stay positive but it's hard once you see blood whatever colour isn't it. I will test tomorrow, which is a day earlier than they told me and see what that says. 
I am 14dpiui today. 

That's great news for you Arnies Mum. It definitely only takes on so that's great and a good size too. All the best for Monday. 

x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Stay positive Doea your not out until your out I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Sarah. 

If this cycle doesn't work we will have a break until the new year. 
I am just looking into OPK's can anyone recommend anything. I have been using cheapy sticks from Amazon but I don't get on with them very well. I have been looking at the Clear Blue Fertility monitor do any of you guys use this? Or have a cheaper alternative?

xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Dora

is this to use in place of the trigger you would be given or just purely to monitor yourself also x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Just to monitor myself when we have a break from treatment over Christmas so we can try on our own  
x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok cool

I'd go with the clear blue digital. it gives you highs which are flashing smiley faces and then a static smiley when your surge has been reached xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

That's what I am just looking at now Sarah, think i'll go with that. Am I right in thinking you can buy more sticks to go in it? Sorry not done this before but thought it's worth a try I've only ever used the cheap sticks from amazon
x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

unfortunately I've not found where can buy the sticks from so have always had to buy it with the monitor thing every time. but I think just as your doing it the once next month if this month hasn't happened then one box will be fine x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Ah I OK I did wonder if this was the case. I have seen these but don't know if they are the real deal or not?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-x-CLEARBLUE-ADVANCED-DIGITAL-DUAL-HORMONE-OVULATION-TEST-TESTING-KIT-STICKS-/271959771929?hash=item3f5210cb19:g:QvUAAOSwgQ9VjQyo

x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

They look it but I think u will have enough in your box. as soon as you get he static smiley face you can't test again as it keeps the smiley face on for 48hrs. so don't waste your money just do one test a day and you should be covered xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

OK will do that thanks Sarah  
x


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi ladies

I have been for scan today, follies still not grown. Go back Monday for another scan they nurse said if no growth by Monday they will cancel the Cyle. Not looking good xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

But hopefully you won't need them if it's woeked this month x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh no Laura I'm so sorry. how big are they and what CD you on now?
bless you it's awful if they have to cancel, I pray they grow over the weekend x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Laura, 

I'm sorry to hear that. Do they know why they aren't growing? Do you have any cysts? It seems a bit odd doesn't it. My fingers are crossed for you lovely 

Hopefully not Sarah! Here's hoping!
x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dora don't give up yet hon could be implantation bleeding.  I bought the digital and used 3 tests last month so have enough for another go or 2 on our own as I know roughly when I ovulate and I use the cheap ones too to measure it so I'm not wasting the smiley face!  
Yes AF arrived had terrible painful night but appointment scan on Tuesday at 8.30am here we go for final time!  Gulp!
Arnies Mum great news and great size! 
Love the tattoo idea Sarah very fitting lovely x
Laura how odd?  Didn't they up your meds?


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

No they said I can't increase the meds   they said they don't know why they aren't growing this time. I'm currently on day 16. I have lots of small ones under 10. I have PCOS but no extra cysts. 

My nurse said today that if it's cancelled they will speak to my consultant regarding treatment 

Xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Morning girls..hope your all ok, n enjoying the weather!
I'm nearly 8 weeks now n feeling so sicky n rough today! Also addicted to co co pops! Lol! Xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

When can you test HCOEX? Good luck 🍀 X


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Good luck for when you test, I'm having a film day today 😀 Xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hcoex- hungover is exactly how I felt!!!! Hoping that's a good sign!! Xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Currently on my 3rd IUI but it may be cancelled Monday as my follies aren't growing this time 😞

Hope it's worked for you Hun xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hcoex I felt so rough day 8 .. Like a virus.. Fever... Hangover thing! Then got my bfp on day 10! As thought it couldn't just be an illness! Really praying it's the same for you!! Xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

I used a clear blue digital by the way. 
I feel so rough.. Just like I'm constantly hungover.. I was ok with all foods up till now but certain things are now making me feel sick! Xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

I think they are all good signs! Your first go too? Which clinic did you go too? X


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm at the clinic in Eastbourne! I'm such a massive worrier everytime I get a slight pain.. I fear the worst! Xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm 8 weeks Thursday got my 8 week scan on Thursday! So excited and nervous for it!! Desperate to see a heart beat then I may be able to relax a bit more xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

You need to do it on the first wee! I did it day 10! So that would be Monday for u? What test have you got? The poas came up negative until I was about 3 weeks pregnant! Lol xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

The clear blue digital showed up 10 dpiui but the cheap Internet poas were crap! Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Morning ladies...triggered last night. We were round some friends who don't know about this so I had the pen in a cool bag and had to slope off to the car! Good job it was dark haha
What confuses is me is the time differences between clinics and when they do the iui. I got a call yesterday to tell me to go in at 3pm tomorrow which will be 45 hours post trigger. I keep seeing 24-36hrs. DH says stop reading about it and trust the clinic-they know what they are doing. This is the control freak coming out in me I suppose!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Morning I wouldn't worry too much at all. if you triggered with ovitrelle it's pretty consistent and you will ovulate around the 36hr mark post trigger. so having IUI at 45hrs just means you will have ovulated before IUI and the egg is sitting waiting for the sperms. 
The only time out of my 3 gos I had ovulated about an hour before IUI and that time I got my BFP. every other time I ovulated after IUI!! 
Good luck 

Dora thinking of you on OTD hoping you get your BFP!!! x


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

Haven't posted on here before, but Arnies Mum, I just wanted to try and reassure you a bit! My clinic prefer 36 hours plus, and I have had 4 cycles resulting in 2 BFPs. All were at least 36 hours after triggering; the 2 BFPs were 39 hours after.

Also, whatever they may say, they simply cannot pinpoint ovulation using ultrasound. In fact DH tells me its impossible.  He is a fertility consultant so knows what he is talking about! Hence there is quite a wide variation in the length of time after triggering. Nobody can be 100% sure exactly when it happens. Its all about what's most likely for most people.  Good luck!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I had to have a follicle reduction just before my iui and that was done around 36hrs after trigger. an hour or so later I had my IUI and a scan afterward confirms I had ovulated as follicles were gone. So for me personally I know when ovulation roughly occurred.


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone. Feeling much better now. 
Still going stir crazy not being able to run! They even said no to yoga because of the twisting. This last week I have been so lethargic. I don't know if it's the gonal f or just the exercise embargo! I have had the week off but not naturally been waking up till 9 ish and that is so unlike me. I suppose my body has needed the sleep for one reason or another. Tomorrow's 6.30 alarm is going to be a killer!


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

Sarahlo, that is unusual - you can still see the follicles after ovulation, they appear just as before, as fluid filled sacs and there's no change in their appearance until many days later when they become a corpus luteum. The actual egg is so tiny theres no way to visualise it. But you can certainly get an idea after a week or so.
Your clinic may have some unique technique perhaps, but as far as I am aware there's no way to pinpoint it to the hour or even day. Just going on what I am told!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Nudibranch

Yes ultrasound can determine ovulation has taken place by the collapsed follicle. is quite common actually if you google it. twice now I've had ultrasound to confirm ovulation as one I knew I ovulated on the Sunday and scan Monday confirmed collapsed follicle and I had ovulated as I knew I had so my iui got cancelled that time. congrats on your BFP again 😊


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 
Sorry for the delay in messaging it's been a bit of a crazy weekend with traveling to Manchester and back. 
Unfortunately my IUI ended in my AF making a full on appearance yesterday morning. I am now toying with my head as to whether to try again when I phone tomorrow, to have a break until the new year or to ask them about trying something else seeing as it took us two abandoned attempts to get to our first go... Lots to think about. 
Hope everyone else is getting on ok and hope all goes OK tomorrow Sarah. 
Congrats on your BFP nudibranch 
x


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Dora...been waiting for an update from you. 

Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh Dora I'm absolutely gutted for you hun. I always took 1 month off after mine not ness through choice but I was glad of it in the end. Deffo ask the clinic what they suggest and if protocol needs to change for next time. Thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow. looking forward to just closing this out now and having a break over xmas myself. x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks ladies. I just feel like I need to have a break from it but then I think should I just carry on because I want it so bad. I think in my heart I need a break just to try and build myself back up again. I think you need to be at the top of your game and feel happy going into it all and I just feel the complete opposite at the moment. I would like to be able to enjoy everything over Christmas and I know that sounds a bit silly and I obviously I would rather be pregnant than enjoy all the little perks of Christmas but I think I need to repair myself and start again. Sorry if this all sounds a bit deep and meaningful but I think that's how I feel at the moment. 
I will certainly see what they say when I phone them and see if we an have a chat with our consultant again perhaps. 
I have had breaks in between but that's because all the treatment has thrown my cycle off so not had much choice really. 
We can try on our own in between too so not all is lost.
I bet you are Sarah! I love Christmas and it will be nice for us to enjoy it xx


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Aw Dora, sorry to hear that. See what they say tomorrow, try not to be too disheartened and stay positive for the next cycle. 

Arnies mum good luck for your iui tomorrow. And good luck for tomorrow Sarah, I hope it's quick and painless for you. 

Me, I am counting down the days till Af so I can start again, not due till next weekend though. Xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh Dora am so sorry hon. I really hoped you would have good news.   It's so upsetting I so hate darn AF I'm sick of seeing it and knowing it's another month with a heavy heart.  I've been looking on a few threads and thinking after IUI and trying ourselves I might use the softcup approach no harm in trying it.  Bit weird and nervous about inserting it in but what harm can it do?  Some ladies who were tTC had luck using them... 
Sarah thinking of you tomorrow hon  
Good luck Arnies Mum with your IUI


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Dora  

It's so upsetting when AF arrives, I've been feeling really low this past couple of weeks, it's so hard to keep positive isn't it. Sending my love xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Dora- I have just read your update I'm so so sorry your AF arrived. Like all the girls said- focus on you and try to rebuild your strength then enjoy Christmas. Lots of love

Arnies mum- good luck today... When you return your Offically be on the 2ww!!!!

Sarah- I hope your treatment is quick and pain free.. Make sure you treat your self once you get home .. I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hcoex- your not out at all!!! Your AF hasn't arrived!!! Honestly depends on the amount of hcg in your wee!
Some hpt are not that sensitive! Plus if you impacted on day 6piui you pregnancy hormone needs to catch up!! Xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Thinking of you today Sarah. 

Thanks for your support ladies. I had a good old cry about it on the way to work this morning with DH. I think it had all built up over the weekend. I also got into work and my boss asked me about my weekend and it all came out again then (she knows all about it). I have phoned the clinic and they are going to ring me back. I am quite sure now that I want a break over Christmas to get myself back together both mentally and physically. Then we will see from there I am going to ask if we can discuss other options too and see from there. 

HCOEX sorry to hear that but like Lisa said you are not out yet! I know it's hard to keep positive but try to lovely. 

Good luck today Arnies Mum xx

xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Guys.

They running about an hour behind. just been given all my medication and pain relief about 6 tablets then another 4 to stuff between gum and cheeks to dissolve which helps to soften the neck of the womb she said.  then about an hour and half until the procedure where they will also give me a local anaesthetic down below. Just want this over with. 

HCOEX - as the girls said your not out until AF arrives. You can still get a positive. 

Clare - Hope AF arrives soon for you hun so you can get back on it. 

Dora - chin up Hun you will get there soon I'm sure. good idea to take a break and get yourself feeling positive again xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hope they can get you in soon Sarah and that you'll soon be on your way home to put your feet up. 

Thanks Sarah, spoken to the clinic and the nurse that phoned me back was one of the nice ones and we had a good chat, she said she thought it was a good idea to take some time off to recoup and that it is normal to feel the way I do and I shouldn't think I'm a crazy person for feeling like it.   She will also book us an appointment to see the consultant again so we can discuss our thoughts on IVF etc. but if we change our mind we can just carry on with IUI. I think I am now leaning towards just giving it another go and seeing from there and hope that the doses I took this time were right and we will get there again. We still have three goes it would be a shame not to use them. 

Clare the weekend will soon come round so fingers crossed for AF

Sally are you in tomorrow for your scan?

Laura I hope you are feeling a bit better today? It's all such highs and lows isn't it!!

xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Ladies 

I've just been for my scan and the follies have gone to 11 but my lining has gone thin so they have cancelled the treatment this time. I've got to decide if we want one more go of IUI or straight to IVF. So me and the DH will have a chat tonight. 

I'm feeling abit better today Dora. How are you feeling Hun? Xxx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Oh Laura, I'm so sorry to hear that. We aren't having much luck on this thread at the moment are we. I guess at least you know now and you can take the next steps and have a little think about what you want to do. 
Hope you are OK lovely xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dora agreed this thread needs some positive news this just isn't right!  Yes it's my scan in the morning at 8.30am and I'm kind of feeling weird... Just like I have no positivity in me that it will work I just feel like I'm beyond working and something else is affecting me.  Also sad it will be my last 2 weeks in clinic now and then I'm a closed chapter as far as NHS are concerned and that's weird too.  Oh well what will be will be and just got to focus on what can still be done if this doesn't work.  Hoping for third time lucky 🍀
Sarah you poor thing having to wait, I like Dora wish u home soon to relax and put your feet up.  Sending I lots of love 
Dora I'm glad u r having another appointment it might be worth one more shot before IVF hon. Have time out for now though 😊
HCOEX not out yet hon fingers crossed.
Laura I'm so sorry hon about your news.  Keep strong and think about your next moves wisely xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone. 

I just got home it was quick and painful and now I'm  just layed up on sofa while DW makes me food and hot chocolate. 

Sally good luck with this cycle I pray it's your turn

Laura gutted for you hun hope your able to make your decisions ok. 

Good luck to everyone.

I might not be around much but will be back with a bang in the new year xxxx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone. All done and a sense of calm has washed over me. No injections or scans now so nothing I can do about it and 2ww begins. I'm determined to wait until test day. I think I will know if AF is on her way anyway as I get the same symptoms at the same time every month. Like clockwork although I suppose that could change after the drugs ...who knows.

Hope everyone else is ok and those of you having a break over Christmas go and have a bloody good time and make it count!


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Glad it went ok today Sarah been thinking about you! Xx rest up! Love a hot chocolate! 

Welcome to the 2ww Arnie mum? 

Hcoex any news? 

Sorry to hear the treatment can't be continued Laura  

I now have my scan tomorrow at 9.30 so scared!!!! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Lisa,

Don't let my situation scare you. It really was just one of those things and I am sure you will be fine, I thought it was the 20th November btw??

Sally good luck with your scan hun, sending positive vibes out to you for this last cycle. Hoping you get a couple of good follicles on the last round xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah it was but I couldn't wait so brought it forward by a couple of days! Plus been getting pelvic type aches so just want to check all is ok. 
Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Ahhh fair enough. Hope all goes well as I am sure it will do. x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks HCOEX - i didn't answer many question you posted. I got my BFP on CD10 using a cheap one testing out the trigger. I then used clear blue 12 days and get BFP also. i was sure i felt implantation 7DPIUI.
Don't panic everyone gets positives different times, also its your first go so don't be too hard in yourself. Only a small minority get BFP on first try. x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks Sarah here's hoping for a Christmas miracle!  I must try be positive hopefully once scan gets underway tomorrow will keep you all posted.  
Good luck Lisa I'm sure all will be good. 
Arnies mum yeah 2ww. I'll hopefully be on it as u get your BFP! 😉


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Morning Ladies, 

Hope you are feeling OK today Sarah and that you can rest up a little more. 

Hope your scan goes OK today Sally. 

Hope the 2WW will whiz by for you Arnies Mum and you get your BFP  

Hcoex, hope that Af doesn't show up, my fingers are crossed for you. 

Hope all goes well with your scan today Lisa 

xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Dora. I feel I guess incredibly lucky on some counts as I'm pain free and pretty much blood free. 

Hopefully we will be cycle buddies in January 😊

Good luck all today x


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey! (Feel really guilty writing this- but thought u girls might want to know.... If not don't read below ) 


Im back ! Internal scan! V strong heart beat. She said I'm 7 weeks 5 days Got to continue cyclogest until 12 weeks, early days but fingers crossed x

Hope your scan goes on Sally! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

was the if not don't read below aimed at me? of course I woudnt not want to read that all is ok with someone else. my misfortune I woudnt want anyone to go through. 
Glad it went well for you and best of luck with the rest of the pregnancy x


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Not at all Sarah, but if I had just had a loss this would be really hard for me to read. Just conciosus of being sensitive to all x best of luck for your jan cycle xx


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats Lisa you must be delighted! I believe we will all get there sooner or later. Stay positive girls.


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting Lisa. It's these positive stories that keep us all going down this journey x


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Awww that's brilliant news Sarah xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies, please remember to keep the pregnancy chat for the baby dust threads, it is okay to let us know that everything was okay but detailed chat is not permitted .  Hope you understand.

Sharry


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Bad news from me I'm afraid.  No treatment for me.  Found a polyp on my scan and as it's my last IUI they don't want to waste it so I'm having it investigated with a HSG.  8 week waiting list but I'm on a cancellation list too.  I feel deflated but same time least I'm being looked after.  This polyp showed on first IUI but then not again since so they thought it was a fold.  I'd like it removed but annoying at mo it's measuring under a cm and they can't if it is.  I hope it grows as I want it out as then it's peace of mind.  Having this done under NHS is worth it as going privately they would have found it and I would to have to pay for procedure so really it's probably better I'm not having treatment.  Least I'm on a list that's happening over Christmas and new year when not much can be done anyway so that's a bonus!  

Lisa over the moon for you 😃 xx


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sally that's a shame you can't have it done this month but it will be better to get it removed then it won't be on your mind. I'm sure a cancellation will come up what with it being holiday season. 

HCoEX I'm sure if the doctors say it normal then its fine. Try not to worry. 

My Af has arrived earlier than expected, day one today! Booked a scan for day 10 and having a natural cycle this month as didn't want it to go on for weeks like last time and risk it being cancelled because of Xmas. Looks like I might be the only one of us having iui this month and so close to Xmas, am I mad! Lol 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd speak to your clinic again because if it's just low progesterone then all you need is to top of with the cyclogest pessaries after IUI so it can still be natural rather than fully medicated unless there is another reason. 

If you did have a chemical pregnancy you would have shown a positive on the pregnancy test at some point when you were testing. I started having random bleeds when I started treatment so although you have never bled between cycles before it doesn't mean it's set in stone. 

As for work I usually get scanned first thing before work or I go on my lunch hours and just take cabs. it's expensive but I have no choice. 

Sorry it didn't work out this time Hun fingers crossed for next go x


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

HCOEX 
I'm lucky as my clinic is 20 minutes from work so I just take an early lunch break as and when I need to-it's making excuses which a the difficult bit! . Why would you need scans for a month? I had 4 visits in total 3 scans and the actual IUI. For that I took an afternoon annual leave.
Good luck for your next cycle. X


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi everyone 

Me and the DH have decided to go for IVF now. We have an appointment with the consultant next Wednesday. 

Just want to say a big thank you for all your support and wish you all the best   

Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Good luck Laura all the best with IVF. Hopefully it will happen for you soon enough x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Laura wish u the best of luck with your journey 🍀. Please let us know how you get on. Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

As far as I am aware low progesterone is just a symptom of not ovulating. This is because the follicles release progesterone after ovulation. So if your not ovulating then you wont release progesterone to sustain the pregnancy. I wouldn't worry once you are given the medication you should be fine.  Id be more inclined to ask the clinic why you just wasted 1 IUI if your not even ovulating. This is a test they really should have done prior to a cycle really.


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

All the best Laura. We were considering this too but because we have three more IUI's available to us and ive only had one proper go we are going to keep going with IUI after the new year and see the consultant anyway just to see what she thinks. I hope it all works out for you   
Please let us know how you get on 
xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

HCOEX - It was my decision to go medicated no other reason well except age isn't really on my side 

Ive not heard about sustaining the pregnancy will be hard. Maybe if you were not on medication I could understand but seen as you will be I think you will be just fine. Plenty of girls on here don't ovulate with out medication and have managed to get pregnant and stay pregnant with no worries. I do think though your constant worrying will not help  Just calm down a little and try and relax and all will be fine.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Dora,

Looks like me you and Sally will all be back again on Januarys thread fingers crossed  x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah Sarah!  It's nice to know I'll be with yourself and Dora on our January journeys to support each other 😉


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Laura good luck with ur ivf. 

HCOEX i thought you had a positive surge before iui, is it possible to get a positive side of LH hormone and then not ovulate? Just wondering if you should ask.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Clare it's entirely possible to surge with no ovulation after it. this is why only bloods will confirm if ovulation was likely to have have taken place and also the pee sticks state this doesn't confirm ovulation only that a surge is picked up. a lot of people presume they ovulate because a surge is picked up then find out later they are not actually ovulating. strange thing this human body 😊


----------



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi just wanted to join the thread !! My partner had un medicated iui on Saturday our first one ! We went to MFS and are privately funded .. We are same sex couple , the 2ww is a killer !! Good luck eveyone ! Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Purple,

I'm testing Monday 30th but feeling like I don't want to. I want to stay PUPO for as long as I can! 
Good luck!!!! X


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi all, 
I hope you don't mind me joining this thread.  I'm about to embark on the roller coaster that is IUI, on my own.  Feeling excited and nervous in equal measure. Fingers crossed my af arrives on Saturday so things can get started next week.


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Sands11
Welcome and good luck! Xxx


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All

Just a quick update on me, 2nd IUI, injected for a total of 4 weeks but had to abandon it as follies didnt grow past 8mm, so frustrated. That was 2 weeks ago and id have thought i would have receive a visit from AF by now but no? We are seeing the consultant tomorrow and I truely have NO IDEA what they are going to suggest? 1st IUI was unmedicated as I randomly managed to grow a 22mm follie but this time i have injections but no follies? 

Sorry rant over! Hope everyone is well and love and luck to all

Lyns x


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Welcome purple and sands, good luck with your cycles. 

Lyns, sorry to hear the last iui didn't work out, they might just suggest start on a higher medication for the next cycle? What did your medication go up to in the end? Surely Af should arrive any day now, will they do a scan to see what's going on?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

It just so frustrating but I guess we all know that  

I was on 75mg menopur for 2 weeks, 100mg for 1 week then 150mg for the final week, they have said that thats the highest dose i could have? Im just confused. I dont know if they will scan tomorrow nor do i have a clue as to what they are going to try next! Dont ya just love the waiting game  

x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

How are you all getting on? How are you feeling Arnies Mum? x


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Dora,
I'm feeling very very wierd! It's hard to explain but it's just an under the weather feeling. I'm hot. Since Monday I have had so much saliva and a horrible taste in my mouth. My boobs are hurting and veiny! They always hurt and grow in the week before AF so not reading anything into this although I don't think I have had the veins before although I've never looked before. Tonight I have had cramps but not sure if it's wind related! And I was sooo constipated up until yesterday until I purchased prune juice! Other than that I'm fine haha 
I'm putting it all down to the progesterone pessaries really and am not testing early and going to hold out till Monday x

How's everyone else? Our thread is quiet! X


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone. 

Haven't been on much lately it's pretty crazy lead up to Xmas in work like everyone!

Armies Mum - good luck for Monday Hun hoping you get some good news. it's really hard when on cyclogest because you just don't know if it's pg symptoms or the progesterone. My last cycle when I got my BFP I put all symptoms down to the cyclogest but looking back my symptoms were very different to the time I was on cyclogest and got a BFN. 

Hey Dora how are you doing?

Lyns - sorry it didn't work out last cycle with the follicles hopefully they have a plan for you next time. 

Hope everyone else is going good!!

I have my follow up app at the clinic after my miscarriage in 1 weeks time. I can't believe how quickly it's coming around. I'm feeling much better now and hoping treatment can commence January cycle!! x


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi everyone, I hope you're all well. 

I have just been for my 1st scan -day 10 and I can't have iui this month as I have a cyst on my right ovary, the doctor said it was due to overstimulation last month, he said it should burst, let things calm down and to try again next month. So frustrating, has anyone else had this after overstim?


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Im having cramps last night and today so turned into a neurotic knicker watcher! 

Sorry your out this month Clare...so bloody frustating. 
Lyns- that's strange isn't it! Our bodies are complicated things.
Sarah-good luck with your follow up appointment and your plans going forward. I'm on crinone 8% not cyclogest. Is there a difference? 
Sorry if I have missed anyone I am on my mobile and can only view one page!


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to hear your out Lyns and Clare. Hopefully your clinics can give you some answers and you will be OK to start again next cycle. How did you scan go Lyns any sign of AF?

Good luck for Monday Arnies Mum. It is so hard isn't it, just a massive waiting game. Monday will soon come round tho. 

Glad you are feeling better Sarah. Let us know how your appointment goes won't you. 

I got my consultant appointment through at the weekend, we are going in on the 11th Dec just to discuss what has happened and what to do going forward. I think we have decided but nice to seek a professional opinion too, just hope she doesn't confuse us. 

Hope everyone else is OK and you all have nice weekends planned. If it's anything like me my weekends are slowly getting booked up with lots of festive things and meeting up with friends and family. 

Take care xx


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Dora, it's just so disappointing, I really wanted to try again but nothing I can do I suppose. I have my birthday at the weekend and lots of Xmas events to look forward to. Good luck with your appointments girls. Xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Wait for that cyst to go and you'll be right on track again Clare. I had a cyst on one of my ovaries on my first go, my follicles stopped growing but the cyst carried on not quote the same as you but your not on your own with the pesky things!
x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey everyone. I'm on my second IUI which is stimulated. 

Went for a scan today and have two dominant follies (one each side) and one coming up close! 9mm and 10mm and endo lining of 5.8mm. This is CD8 and injection day 7 of menopur. 

Trying to keep busy and positive atm but having a cosy Friday night in today hehe 😊

I decided to do a photo diary of our treatment, has anyone else done this? I know it sounds a bit silly but I thought what an amazing time in my life and if I end up with a BFP I want to be able to look back and treasure what it took to get there 😊

Wishing everyone lots of luck, baby dust and sticky eggs for their current/next cycle xxx


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

Hi Clare. I dont usually post on here but as I have recently been hospitalised with OHSS, and am still very much sick with it, I would say play it very safe and let that cyst go away before restarting! It really is an unpleasant condition. Admittedly I have the bonus of being 10 weeks, but I never, ever want to feel like this again and I still worry it'll affect the pregnancy. Not worth rushing for!


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Well I think I'm out. AF definitely on her way. Positives I am taking from this round is that we perhaps know a little better how I react to the Gonal F and am hoping they may up it slightly next time to try and get more than one follicle. I'm going again straight away as I have felt fine and don't think my ovaries have worked hard enough yet!!! 

I do have one niggling feeling. DH says I should just trust the clinic and they know what they are doing BUT I had my IUI 44 hours after trigger injection. Everywhere I read says between 24 and 36 hours. I can't find one place that does it the same as my clinic. I'm sure there must be a reason but as timing is so critical I can't get it out of my mind. 

How many hours were your IUI,s after triggering? x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey Aries mum.

When is your OTD? 

When I did a natural IUI I went in the morning after seeing the LH surge.

Now I'm stimulated they have used the following example:

Trigger Wednesday evening and IUI Friday (I assume morning? 

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Charlotte
OTD is today and still negative. No AF as yet but all the signs are there for an appearance today.
Didn't expect it to work first time but you have to have a little hope there otherwise it's not worth doing is it? 
Good luck with your cycle x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Did you do a stimulated cycle? 

Remember...it's not over until AF arrives hopefully she won't.  I read some people don't get a BFP until 14dpo or more. 

You're right we have to stay positive! It's difficult but it will be worth it in the end.

Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes I did a stimulated cycle. Got 1 x 18mm follicle in the end. I have been advised to have Dec off then try again in Jan. They are reviewing the meds as to whether we up it to try and get more follicles. 
When is your next follicle scan? I quite enjoyed the whole tracking process in a strange kind of way!


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Did you have any other follicles that were close or just the one? One is all it takes 😊😊

I have another scan tomorrow so hoping desperately we see some progression. Had quite a lot of stomach pain 2 days ago so hoping that's a good sign! 

I completely agree I love having the scans done I find it fascinating and you know where you stand whereas natural IUI is a big guessing and waiting game!

Maybe the break will do you some good enjoy the holidays and rest and go back in fresh to start your next cycle! If mine doesn't work this time I will have a break over Christmas  (purely because the clinic couldn't do another cycle because of them being closed) but the break will be nice also I don't want to overdo it. 

Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm trying to remember what I had. My first scan I had 2 at 10mm then 2 at 8mm. I then had 2 at 14mm but one stopped growing so I just ended up with the one. 
I've still not bled yet so clinic have advised to keep with the pessaries and test again on Thursday.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Arnies Mum,

I wrote out a message earlier to you but lost it all.

So sorry you think your out this month. And its not a great feeling when you start to wonder if there was something which wasnt right or could have been done better.

I think I mentioned before, I had a chat with my consultant about trigger and ovulation. Triggering with Ovitrelle is pretty consistant with ovulation around the 36hr mark. You will not ovulate before that he said this is due to the fact that when you give yourself the trigger injection it takes around 12hrs to hit the top of the peak and once the peak has been hit then its usually around 24hrs after you will ovulate. This is also why on natural cycles when we test ourselves with the pee stick when we hit the surge on the pee stick that is the peak so then we usually would go in for IUI 24hrs after that. Hope that makes sense.

So if you went on 44hrs after then you will have been fine, but I do agree its still a little longer so maybe you can ask to come in around the 36hr mark next time just for peace of mind. Given that we know that eggs can last for as little as 12hrs after ovulation its much better for a tighter windowm for sure.

It looks like there will be a few of us back here in January. I have my follow up app with the clinic on Friday since my miscarriage. Hoping all wil be well to start in January myself!!

Hope everyone else is going ok!! x


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Sarah. That's really helpful. I will raise it when I go in next time. On the fact sheet they have it says after trigger you have the iui between 40 and 48 hours after. It's strange how places do it differently. I think I find the trust part the hardest. I'm a total control freak and being in the hands of other people doesn't come naturally to me. 

As we are self funded its a little bit of a blessing to have December off really as it's an expensive month at the best of times! Plus I can have a teeny weeny bit of mulled wine! Have to find a positive to this somewhere! 
Good luck with your appointment. I hope you are ready to go in January and we will be cycle buddies!


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear you might be out Arnies Mum. Fingers crossed that you aren't tho. 
I think it does you the world of good having a break from it. 
I feel so much better for the break and it's only been a couple weeks! 
I think it's nice to go into the new year with a fresh start.
I hope all goes well on Friday Sarah. 

xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks guys will keep you posted on how it goes!!

Arnies Mum - even more so being self funded you need to probably be a bit more forceful with what you want. We are paying so much money every month and if it's wasted because the timing was out its much harder to swallow. If you have to just tell them your busy in work at what ever time they give you and you would like to come X time (around the 36hr mark 🤗)


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear it, arnie's mum. I was convinced you were going to have a pos. Did you do a test? I was still very much neg yesterday. Decided to test one last time tomorrow before contacting clinic. Not that there is really any hope... . i have been thinking about ivf in future. Better succes rate. More expensive too for one cycle, but one cycle could give many embryos, which can then be frozen for fyture use, which saves buying more donorsperm... I am also looking into possibility of my local clinic using these embryos: they can not use the ds i want for fertilisation, but not sure whether the law says something about existing embryos. That would make ivf probably even cheaper than iui for more than one pregnancy. Also wondering whether i would be accepted to eggshare, but as i am quite near the age limit they might not want me (amh fine though). That would def not be for financial reasons, but as we use ds and eggs are harder to come by i might share some if i have a collection. Will have to ask treating clinic tomorrow.


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Godiva
What a shame you got a BFN too. Yes i tested Sunday and this morning. I have been thinking of going straight to IVF too. It's such a hard decision as you can pump thousands into IUI and then still have to go down the IVF route but there is always that chance and it's so much less invasive and really doesn't take over your life as much I don't think. I enjoyed the process, even injecting! There are so many options though. Even been researching abroad as it's so much cheaper but I hate flying so the stress that would put on my body wouldn't be great for the process. 
I think we will give it one or two more goes and then look at options. 

I wish AF would just come now I've had dull cramps since Thursday evening on and off but today has been constant. I don't know what's going on in there!


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Arnies mum you sound just like me...I hate flying! 

Do you know when AF is due? X


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

I take a diazepam when I fly which probably wouldn't be recommended by fertility specialists! Haha

I'm a 27/28 day cycle so was due yesterday/today x


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

My whole tummy seens upset since starting this cycle, but i suppose part of it is just being extra attentive to every twinge. Been having af-like back pains since couple of days... . Abroad is not simple to organise. Remember you have to rely on last min tickets. I live in belgium, and could get much cheaper and easier treatment here, but they can not use "open profile" donors by law, only fully known ir anonymous for ever. We want our kids to be able to find out more about donor if they wish later, and feel we can not deny them that. Travelling up and down is not easy, and for ivf i would probably just take 2 weeks of, especially if egg share. If just for me i would try monitoring here and then week off for collecting and putting back of embryo.
If egg share means delay of several months i would just go for myself. Not sure if i will try 2nd iui in dec, if it is even possible ( would be around christmas). Will see what info i get...

Have you thought about donor anonymity abroad? And number of kids per donor? Definitely things to consider..  But yes, budgetcan be a lot lower, uk private is extremely expensive compared to even places like belgium and holland.


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Ps, we travel by train to uk;-)


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

I take diazepam to fly too. I think I took 20mg the last time I flew!! Absolutely hate it.

Maybe it's a good sign AF hasn't arrived yet! Praying she doesn't for you and that there is a good reason why xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

There is so much to think about isn't there! It's hard not to get obsessed with the whole thing. train sounds much better....

I only take 4mg....wow 20mg must really knock you out haha!
No AF this morning so got to get down the clinic at lunch for more of those pesky pessaries! Thought I had done with them for a few weeks!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Are you taking cyclogest? it can suppress the AF unfortunately. 

My clinic usually says to stop them if negative test on test day. Maybe clinic can do a blood test to confirm for sure either way then at least if not you can stop the cyclogest to bring on AF. that's what I'd do anyway. But good luck as you never know x


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm taking crinone which is probably the same thing. I read that the progesterone can suppress AF but then some people start their period on time or early with the pessaries? Different for everyone I suppose.  They said to do another test on Thursday and then if still negative stop them then. Only two more days...


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

ok well good luck hopefully it's all good


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you. I don't for one second think I'm pregnant but got to try and do what they say!


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Arnies mum - how are you feeling hun? 

Just an update on me - scan today showed left follicle had disappeared  right follicle has grown to 13.4mm so hoping this one is the lucky one!! Another scan on Thursday x


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Fingers crossed it keeps growing! 
I'm feeling fine but tummy a bit sore. Boobs not hurting anymore but still really veiny. It's weird as I thought the progesterone caused the sore boobs but I'm still taking it and that's gone away thank goodness! Who knows!


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

If AF hasn't arrived that sounds good!


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

So after another BFN I have been advised to stop the pessaries yay!!!! Normal service will hopefully resume. Got to call back in 2 weeks if AF doesn't arrive. 

I'm gonna have a glass of wine tonight and a run at the weekend now! 😃


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about your BFN 

So nice to see you're staying positive though!


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey its a bit quiet on here so thought I would post!

Went for a scan today and my 1 follicle is now 18.4mm so a 5pm growth in 2 days! Endo lining has gone down by 1mm or less but clinic isn't worried.

Triggering tonight and IUI Saturday. 

Fingers crossed!

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Oooh great news! What times your iui? 
Everything crossed for you x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you! 

10:30 on Saturday morning and will trigger between 8pm and 10pm tonight. 

How are you doing arnies mum?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Good luck Charlotte. 

Arnies Mum what's the plan are you back on IUI next cycle?

I'm in the clinic this afternoon for my follow up after the MC. 

Can't believe how quick it's all coming around, it's quite surreal to be honest. didn't think I'd be back in discussing treatment again this year. Anyway onwards and upwards hopefully 2016 will be all our years 🤗 x


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Good Luck Charlotte. 
AF arrived yesterday with a vengence! I have emailed my nurse to ask about my concerns about the 44 hours between trigger and iui so waiting for an answer. 
My plan is to start again with my next cycle in Jan. I asked about upping my gonal f but they said they want me to keep on the 50iu as I did make it to imsemination and it's such a fine line between over stimming and then the cycle being cancelled.

Hope your appointment goes ok. X


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Looking forward to being back with you all next year.  I have a Skype with Spain later just for them to give me their thoughts on my polyp and hopefully won't be too long into there new year I can have it investigated and sorted for my last IUI attempt with NHS and if it goes belly up I'm off to Spain! ✈  Fingers crossed I get lucky without spending a fortune!  Worth it though 😉
Good luck Charlotte 🍀
Hey to everyone else, we've all gone quiet for our own reasons but 2016 like Sarah's says will be positive for us all 💕


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks all 😊

How did your appointment go Sarah? I hope you're ready for your next cycle now.

Sally that sounds interesting!  What is the option with Spain? 

Arnies mum hope you're keeping well...enjoy your break x


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Sally- I'm interested in the Spain thing too... Do tell! 
I'm just great-got a glass of red on the go, a Terry's chocolate orange and an evening to myself with my two mutts. The world is ok...even when you get a BFN!


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Arnies mum I love that post...it really made me smile 😊


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

I know the feeling, diving into all the "forbidden" stuff after BFN. I am still waiting for AF, as she still does not seem to be here. I stopped prog pessaries on Monday... Going to get some more tests today, but really can not imagine a different result. I tested with 2 different "early" tests on Sunday, and a 3rd brand ("normal", to be used from 1 day before expected period) on Tuesday, while IUI was on the Monday two weeks before...
@ Charlotte: good luck today!


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

When was your AF due Godiva? It seems others AF has arrived late, have you done a stimulated cycle? 

Thank you for your wishes


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Appointment went good thanks Charlotte. 

my consultant actually specialises in reocurant miscarriage. Even tho it was my first miscarriage it's good to know your being looked after well  

They are happy to start again in January, same protocol as last time 50mg clomid. She said to me how much clomid did you take last time your follicles went crazy lol. This is true but she confirms they can't give me any lower dosage. But that's fine. if I get too many again they will just do a reduction and leave 3 again. just need AF to arrive this month so I have an idea when it may arrive next month as I've not had a period since September. 

How was IUI today Charlotte,  are you on cyclogest?


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi Sarah - that's fab! Glad to hear you're being looked after.

How many follies did you have? My clinic don't do reduction for some reason but I only ended up with 1 follie (all it takes ey hehe)

IUI went really well thank you painful but nothing horrendous. Sperm count was actually double that of the last donor so hoping this one does the trick! 

P.S. no I'm not on cyclogest my clinic advised they will test my progesterone if I fall pregnant (they think it was low due to no ovulation) and if it's low they will do something about it. It's not supposed to stop you falling pregnant but can cause problems with sustaining the pregnancy apparently x

Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Godiva I hope AF arrives soon so you can plan the next course of action. Mine was 4 days late. How did you fine the pessaries? I had cramps pretty much constantly from the 2nd week of the 2ww up until AF arrived. Horrible things.

Sarah, glad the appointment went well, they sound like they really look after you. It's great they do follicle reduction. That's one less worry as you know is won't be a reason for the cycle to be cancelled like so many others do if the over stim. Hope AF arrives for you soon too. Be nice for us all to be cycling in January. Not you though Charlotte as you will have had a BFP by then! Glad your IUI was tolerable. Mine didn't hurt at all, in fact I didn't even know they had done it! Must have been lucky. I totally forgot to ask about the sperm count until this week even though it's a pretty important thing but I know that donors have to be a certain amount to qualify so wasn't too worried. We had 10 million motile after the washing and freezing etc. I still find it hard to comprehend there being 10 million of the little things and they still missed haha


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
I've just joined this site. I'm wondering if there is anyone out there who is doing unassisted IUI? 
I have no fertility issues, just single and wants a baby. I'm using a known donor. I've had all my tests and I'm half way thru my cycle, I had a ultra sound to check on my follicle growth. Hoping to have my first attempt at IUI in the next few days. 
Is anyone doing IUI at the moment? 
Many thanks


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome jaws - good luck with your first IUI! 

Try to stay positive..it's a journey that is what you make it. I'm kicking myself for being so anxious on my first cycle...I've been a lot better this time round. 

We will try and help as much as we can on here everyone is great 😊 x


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Jaws good luck!!!!! 😄


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks guys

Charlotte I had around 10 that potentially had mature eggs over 15mm so they had to remove 7.. it was so funny at the time he was taking them out at the end he was like hmm I see another one which I think I'd better remove too lol. he left 3 biggest ones 2 on the right and 1 on the left. 

I did only have 1 out of the 3 so it does just take the 1 as you said. I guess with more follicles it just increases the odds per cycle. . Had they only left 2 I potentially would have had a BFN and the same with just 1 follicle. 

ArniesArnies mum your right I'm so lucky that they do follicle reduction because if not I would have to go natural due to the fact the likelihood of overstimming everytime on meds would just be very high. 

looks like we will all be cycle buddies in January fingers crossed 🤗


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Within an hour of my post AF arrived in full force (normally I have a day of spotting first, so that is what I was waiting for). Most painful since more than 2 years (when I had my first "natural" period in years), but much better already today (lucky, as I am working).

I did not have a stimulated period, but because I live abroad and have (too easy?) access to fertility doctors on this side of the channel I think I was slightly "overmedicated". It is hard to say you will not follow a suggestion though... I was followed on US and bloods (natural cycle) till I was ready for an ovulation induction, then had IUI in London 2 days later (approx 40 hours after injection). My local ferti specialist had suggested 3 pessaries/day of progesterone (Utrogestan 200 mg) "to aid implantation". Took the pessaries until Monday morning (2 weeks after IUI) and stopped after that due to neg tests (I think I was supposed to stop then anyway if implantation was successful, at least I had been told it was for 2 weeks). I wonder if those doing donor-IUI are not all slightly too "overmedicated" and followed up. If you just make a baby the "normal" way, you never really know you are pregnant during those ww anyway, and you would definitely not use any progesterone etc from your first month of trying. But I am sure everybody here feels they can not ignore any tips/advice a doctor gives you, as you are so determined to do everything to get pregnant in as few goes as possible. Especially if you already have a history (as couple) of trying for quite some time before getting to this point (trying naturally, going to a ferti specialist, getting all the tests, deciding on a treatment,...)

In fact AF usually comes every 5 weeks, so she was pretty much on schedule, but as my cycle had been messed with so much I was not sure about her exact arrival, and I thought it was more likely to vary in the first weeks than in the second half of the month. I was basically expecting her 2 weeks after ovulation, now it is almost 3.
I have an appointment to see London doctor about IVF next cycle. I realise that 1 failed IUI is not really a sign it will never work, you only have 15% chance per cycle, so there is more chance of it not working then it working... IVF is much more expensive, but does give a higher successrate, and after about 3 cycles of IUI you have paid about the same as 1 IVF. Hoping to start in January, so will definitely try to keep in toch with you all here, I do feel a sort of bond...

About the pessaries: They were a bit messy, I seemed to be leaking half the pessary within hours of inserting. I had some bloating, and my DH did not mind the growth of my breasts (back to the size they were last year, when I weighed 5-6 kg more than I do now). I had some cramps every now and then, and some nausea, and lots of wind, but I am not sure what was pessary, what was (more or less unconscious) nerves and stress, GI problems, or being overly aware of everything going on in my tummy.

About pain on IUI: I hardly felt anything, a slight cramp on insertion of the catheter, but nothing to complain about.

Good luck to Jaws and Charlotte, hoping you get a nice BFP for Christmas.


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you Godiva and sorry to hear your AF arrived  that's the start of your new cycle though to keep positive!

I feel horrendous today headache and feel sick. Anyone else had this after ovitrelle and menopur? 

Eugh   x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

yes I felt horrendous after my first IUI after the trigger also. clomid is just tablets and I was on Lowe dosage so didn't get side affects really from that the last time. funnily enough last IUI where I had the BFP I didn't really get any symptoms until second week I assume after implantation. The nausea hit me around 10DPIUI and only for a couple of days.


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Sarah. I've been fine up until today really apart from headaches but those I've had for about a week which I think was the menopur.

Sickness and really sensitive nappies  (sorry TMI!) today so that's obviously the trigger.

The joys!! Xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Haha nipples!!!

I hope that's a sign


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

haha fingers crossed 🍀🍀


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

I felt sick after trigger shot too, but then nerves might have made me feel the same...


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi and thanks for the welcome,
Can i ask a really basic question. So to have my iui treatment the clinic said to call on the first day i see changes on the "pee sticks". I'm using the clear blue dual hormone indicators. But when i went for my ultra sound to check the follicle growth the nurse said she was only interested in the LH surge not the oestrogen rise. So me now being super confused. Ive not seen any changes on the stick yet, but when do i ring? Flashing smiley is oestrogen and plain smiley is LH rise? 
Is anyone else using clear blue sticks? 
Please help!  
Many thanks


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi jaws

I would guess they want you to call when you see the LH surge as this is the indication you are about to ovulate.

I used the Clear Blue advanced digital fertility monitor and that detected a rise in estrogen before the LH surge too.

I hope this helps  x 

You could always try the Clear Blue ovulation tests that just give you a smiley which = LH surge or no smiley for no LH surge if you're concerned.

Also, you could try some internet cheapies...I used to pay about £5 for 30 tests! I have just ordered 75 pregnancy tests for £12 (plenty to test out the trigger injection!!)

X


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi Sarah sorry for such a delayed response! What did you mean here you only had one out of the three? 

X


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks charlotteL 
I was getting so confused!


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

You are welcome  have your clinic not provided you with any OPKs?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Charlotte - I meant only 1 of the 3 eggs released was actually fertilised and implanted!! Who knows why the other 2 were not. This is why it looks like it can be blumin pot luck to a certain degree. 

Jaws - for my first 2 cycles I was natural and using the pee sticks. LH surge will display a Static smiley when you have peaked so only call them when this happens. The rise in estrogen which displays the flashing smiley isn't something they are interested in at this stage.

Good luck guys everything crossed for you both


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi Charlotte, 
No they haven't. I'm not sure if it's because I'm self funded? But I am off to boots tomorrow to buy the plain ( no flashing face) clear blue sticks.
Thank you for your advice it's greatly appreciated!  

Thanks SarahLo


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Jaws, another question are they monitoring follicle growth with scans every few days? Or are you just back in now when the surge happens?

I got myself into a right mess with the digital and the ones which display just the lines. My clinic advised me to stick to 1 brand save confusion. At one point I was getting static smiley and then the other ones the line wasn't as dark so it was very stressful. I would advise stick on the one brand for now.

Also if you are being scanned maybe if you havent surged but you have mature follicles you can ask them to trigger you. I thnk this is better if can as they can time the IUI much better.


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you Sarah I get what you meant now! Well as they say it only takes one!!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Totally it only takes the one . Cant wait to start again in January. have my clomid in my bedside table ready and waiting lol.


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Good on you for being positive 😊 I wish you all the best of luck!

Did you choose clomid? They put me straight onto menopur, I wonder why? 😕


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

I Went in for a scan last Friday, they found one folicle, the scan was at 13 days and i normally ovulate around day 18. Ive booked another scan for this friday just incase i miss the surge or no smiley face. 
So you think i shouldnt buy the other sticks, just keep to what i have?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Charlotte.

They chose clomid as its much more milder than injections as its tablets and they didn't see the point of putting me straight onto injectables. I was also on the loweest dosage of clomid they can give just 50mg.They did say if i wasn't producing enough on clomid they could top me up with injections, however that was not needed at all as i totally over responded 
Is yours tablets or injections?

Jaws, having been in that position of natural IUI and getting myself in a right fluster when i started using diff brands at the same time, at this stage for you I would just stick with the one. But its totally up to you!! x


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello All, 

Joining the dreaded 2WW again IUI number 3 un-medicated test day is 22nd Dec!

I see CharlotteL you also had your IUI on same day as us, when is your test day?

fingers crossed and good luck everyone for the best xmas news ever!

x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

I was on the injections! Lowest dose of menopur and only got 1 follie!

If this cycle doesn't work I'll see if they need to up my medication, however I feel completely different this time round so hoping for our little bean to have been fertilised by now and then stick in the next few days!

You had good follies then 😊😊😊 

Funny isn't it how one person had lots and lots on the mildest form of meds but then someone else only gets one on more intense meds! 

If only it was simple however our babies will be extra special when they arrive!

Hi Natt welcome again!  Yes our IUI was this Saturday just gone and OTD is 21st December (when the clinic are open) but my actual test day for the 2WW being up is 19th December.

Good luck! How did you find your IUI? 

X


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi CharlotteL wonder why your test day is 19th when mine is the 22nd....perhaps I will be naughty and test on the 19th ;-)

The actually procedure was alright much like the other 2 times but this time was slightly uncomfortable unlike the first 2 trys and the nurse had to get the Dr to take a look as I had part of a cyst peeking out somewhere (they didn't seem concerned so I refuse to be!) and unfortunately due to the weather my partner got delayed on a broken down bus and missed the whole thing so I was far from being relaxed about it! (it'd be funny if it works this time)

Good Luck, is your treatment Via NHS? all in all i'm pretty impressed with them.
X


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

That is strange! Do you not have to wait two weeks? 

Glad your procedure went well and so sorry your other half missed it  

Mine went well thank you MUCH better than the first! They used the speculum easily and inserted the catheter straight away whereas last time there was an awful lot of fiddling and had to change catheters so I wasn't very chilled out 

They used the catheter this time that worked last time which is probably why I was more comfortable. The first time I felt the catheter go in but nothing else. This time I felt a lot more and actually felt the sperm being inserted! 

Sperm count was double that of last time (changed donors) so here's hoping for a beautiful Christmas present!

We are paying for our treatment but NHS prices so the first try was £890 and this try was about £1200 (stimulated) I'm impressed with them but if I had the choice I would go private for more of a personalised experience, unfortunately it is just far too expensive private x


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about using the NHS location rather than another private clinic it's not about price its more about who has the best stats i'd say!...also someone spoke to me at the NHS clinic (scotland) last time who is also going through treatment and they have a Dr friend who said the NHS location was the better option in this area. So maybe it's the same for you.

Fingers crossed and goodluck all, things will happen as soon as they are meant to and not a moment sooner x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

That's a really good point. My closest private clinic is also headed by the same Consultant that heads the NHS clinic! x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Jaws - if you had a scan Friday day 13 and your next scan is this Friday so day 20. isn't that a bit late for the scan if you say you ovulate around day 18? Just my opinion here but if I were in your shoes I would be requesting a scan around day 16 or 17. As we all know to well timing is everything with IUI x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey everyone

I've phoned my clinic today and said that I'm concerned if I get a BFP that by the time they test and treat my progesterone if my levels are low, that this will be too late.

They have agreed to put me on cyclogest and I pick up the prescription tomorrow. By the time I take the tablets this will be 4dpiui do you think this will be too late if my progesterone is low? 

I explained I want to take them as they confirmed it's not dangerous, so I can be safe rather than sorry.

Crazy how you have to ask for these things!!

Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

It's hard to tell hun. Usually you start the cyclogest right away. I've no idea if it's to late or not to be honest. However you haven't been diagnosed with low progesterone yet so try stay positive especially in the 2WW.


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Sarah.

I've read some clinics don't tell you to take it until 3dpiui and I guess you don't implant until 6dpiui so hoping if I do have low progesterone,  I'm catching it early enough 😊


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I think the main differences being that if you suffer low progesterone then you take it right away. if it's being given to you as added extra support then it's ok after a few days. 
I don't have low progesterone however my first IUI I stared it the day after. The last IUi I had the Dr wanted me to take it the same night. As I had a follicle reduction and he was prodding around down there he wanted the extra support right away. so I think it's all dependant on why your taking it. 

Did you used to be on here as HCOEX btw??


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

Sarahlo said:


> Jaws - if you had a scan Friday day 13 and your next scan is this Friday so day 20. isn't that a bit late for the scan if you say you ovulate around day 18? Just my opinion here but if I were in your shoes I would be requesting a scan around day 16 or 17. As we all know to well timing is everything with IUI x


Hi, 
I usually have quite long cycles last one was 35 days so I'm not too worried, I've been using the opks and nothing yet, I think if I've had nothing by the time I go for my scan on Friday I'll ask to be triggered.

Hope everyone is well and getting into the Christmas spirit!!! &#127877;&#127995;


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Sounds like a plan Jaws - fingers crossed


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Calling all cyclogest users!!  

Started taking this yesterday (what a mess!!)

I've been cramping since 3dpo but since the cyclogest the cramps are much worse! I would actually go as far as to call them painful. These aren't one sided (like O pain) they are like period cramps.

Has anyone else experienced this?

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

I was using crinone which is a progesterone pessary too. They gave me AF style cramps as well as wind cramps! For my 2nd week of 2ww my tummy just felt very upset. 
I didn't find them messy at all though so was lucky...that is until I stopped them and AF arrived....talk about multicolour!


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

Feeling very disappointed! Went in for my scan today, thinking i might be able to trigger my cycle tomorrow. The clinic had a new ultrasound machine, they wanted to trial it with me ( was i OK with the scan being done a few times, i wasn't worried) the last scan, a week ago found one follicle about 13mm. Today nothing!!! Lots of sacks, all producing oestrogen but no follicles! I know i have long cycles ( last one was 35 days) but this is ridiculous! I'm not even sure I'm going to have the treatment by Christmas! Hugely frustrating, and nothing i can do about it but wait!!


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Jaws I'm really sorry about that  

What meds were you on? My clinic said once past 14mm it's unlikely to reduce in size so I guess what's happened is not unusual.

Do you have to wait for AF now? 
Xx


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Really frustrating. I take it they did not see a corpus luteum either, so it is not that you already ovulated? I also have 5 week cycles, but last month (first attempt) when they started US and bloods at day 11 everything was quiet. On repeat at day 14 i had a 17 mm follicle andhigh estregen i was considered ready for ttriggering. As this would mean iui on Sunday i had bloods next day and as lh still low i triggered that evening for iui Monday. I too was surprised by how early i was ready. Had progesterone for 2 weeks, and in the end af arrived on day 36, so pretty much "on schedule".


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, I think I'm out of this cycle, as follies aren't growing as they had hoped, (on Gonal-F) but will find out for sure on Monday as got another scan. Feeling gutted I didn't even get to insemination.


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Sands- sorry to hear that. It must be so frustrating but at least they know how you react now and can tweak accordingly for the next cycle. Even though it's so hard I went into my first one treating it as a trial run. I only got one follie in the end which is probably what I would have had normally so they have upped my Gonal F for my next cycle. 
Fingers crossed for Monday though-you never know! Fertility treatment seems so different for everyone!

Charlotte-1 week down! How you feeling? X


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Awww thanks arnies mum 😊

7 down 7 to go! It's killing me haha.

Really sore nipples and lots of cramping but I know that's from the progesterone. Hoping the single figure count down will go quickly.  

Still getting very slight positive pregnancy tests from the trigger but that should stop soon as I'm 9dpt xx


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

sands11 said:


> Hi, I think I'm out of this cycle, as follies aren't growing as they had hoped, (on Gonal-F) but will find out for sure on Monday as got another scan. Feeling gutted I didn't even get to insemination.


Hi sands11, 
I feel the same, im not on any meds but i was hoping to do IUI this week, but my follicles are not growing! 
Heres hoping for your next cycle!!!


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey how is everyone doing? 

My cramps have stopped today very weird. Had them since 3dpo and they got much worse with cyclogest but they've vanished now at 8 dpo! 

Has anyone else had this? 

Hope you're all getting in the Christmas mood 😊😊 xxx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Morning Ladies, 

Hope everyone is getting on OK. I haven't been on for a while because we haven't been having treatment and having a break over Christmas (for my own minds sake more than anything). 
I'm sorry to hear that some of you have had abandoned cycles I know how this feels having two myself. 

I went for my consultation appointment on Friday, we asked to go an see her just to ask some questions and see what we can do going forward as I barley made my first IUI last month and had two abandoned cycles. The consultant has given me a prescription to start taking metformin for PCOS. I started taking on Saturday, she said it may upset my stomach for about a week and wow was she right, I woke up yesterday and had to sit by the toilet for half an hour thinking I was going to be sick and woke up feeling similar this morning   I hope it wears off soon. Hopefully taking this along with my next IUI will help, I guess you have to try everything. If this doesn't work then she has said to knock IUI on the head and start the IVF procedure. 
I still don't feel very positive about it all but then I think it's natural to feel like that when we've had so much disappointment. I am hoping to get my head around it a little bit over the Christmas break and try to go back into it with a clear mind in January. 

xx


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi all, I hope everyone as had a lovely weekend.  Well I posted on Saturday that I thought I was out this cycle as my follies hadn't grown enough for insemination this week, well I can most definitely say I was wrong, I've been to the hospital today and my follies have grown 5mm since Friday and we can go ahead with insemination this Thursday 😃😃😃 I am in major shock but so so pleased. Fingers crossed it all works. 

Dora - sorry to hear your having a hard time of it at the mo, good idea to have a break and start again when you are emotionally ready, it is definitely a hard emotional roller coaster to go through IUI or IVF. also fingers crossed your side effects to Metaformin emd soon too. 

Big hugs to everyone. xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Sands. 
That's great news for you, I bet you are chuffed to bits! All the best for Thursday xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey 😊

Sands that's great news congrats! I was very much like you initially although I was responding well it was slow progress then all of a sudden I went from 13mm to 18mm I'm 2 days! These little follies just love to keep us on our toes. Good luck for Thursday keep us posted! 

Dora sorry you're feeling crap from your meds  hopefully it will be short lived and worth wile. I'm like you and will move onto IVF soon if we're not successful, will give IUI one more try then move onto IVF.

I'm 9dpo today and getting clear BFNs. Feel out this month! I usually get (sorry TMI!!) Really Smelly wind before AF and I've got that at the moment so no doubt she is on her way  

Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Charlotte it's much too early to test yet! I had bad wind from the progesterone. I'm not a windy person at all so I know it was that. In fact my bowels are still not back to how they were. Keep the faith! 

Great news Sands! 😃
Hi Dora, hopefully January is a new start and new positive outlook for all of us. 😊


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Arnies Mum Hey hun  I'm just having a super crap day I think and looking for every possibility to reinforce that it's not worked! My DP knows how down I'm feeling so is on her way home with a nice dinner for me to stuff my face with!

I know 9dpo is early but you see so many people getting positives I guess I would be one of them! 

This TTC business is exhausting...it will be sooooo worth it though! 

Hope you're doing OK arnies mum xxx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm good, if my cycle behaves I should be starting to inject over the Christmas break so got my meds in the fridge ready😄 I have up and down days but for the time being I'm enjoying running again, the odd tipple over Christmas and trying to enjoy life. This stupid ttc lark can take over your life and I'm very guilty of getting obsessed. I'm definitely trying to approach my next cycle with less anxiety as I know what to expect at every step so nothing to worry about.
Hope you enjoy your dinner! Relax 😘


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Good on you! How exciting your cycle starts soon! What meds are you on?

Dinner was lovely thank you  

I've just pulled out a test I did this morning. It's a stick for the Clear Blue advanced fertility monitor. The monitor said BFN (haha it said not pregnant. ..would be cool if it said BFN though!!) And the stick was stark white but this evening it's got a line!

Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm on gonal f. Last time I was on 50iu a day. This time they have upped it to 75iu so a bit of a risk in case there are too many follicles but got to take the chance. Ideally I want more than one follicle as I may as well just have a natural cycle as after all those injections I ended up with the same. But that age old phrase comes to mind 'it only takes one' 
We shall see... 
Yes a pregnancy test with bfn and bfp would be funny! 😂


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Let's hope this is your perfect dose! I always wonder with all these drugs how they choose which one to give us!!

Dragons den it is...

BFFM - Big fat fertility monitor...the only monitor to give you a BFP or BFN. Haha love it x


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Haha! I'll let you pitch that one! 
I think they go by your amh level result. I think it's called that anyway. The one that measures your ovarian reserve. Mine was quite high (27) for my age which I was told is a good thing so I needed a low dose of gonal f as was likely to respond well....maybe too well for IUI.


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Sands: great news. Fingers crossed for Thursday!
Dora: it is so frustrating having to wait to see wheter you can even try that month... I have decided to move on to ivf early: more expensive and more invasuve, but higher success rates too, so in the long run it might not make that much difference. I am just getting too impatient after more than 2 years ttc.
Charlotte: it is very early to test. I think many people getting early bfp are ivf with full embryos being trandferred. Remember as iui you are a couple of days behind: fertilisstion, egg making it's slow  way down ovaries... But then i completrly crashed after a neg test on dpo9 too, so i am not in the right position too lecture. My excuse is that i need to know as soon as possible to officially be able to be protected from potentially harmful exposures at work (although they did try to put me on different places whenever possible when i asked last cycle).
Arnies mum: i am jealous you can start a new cycke soon. With my 5 week cycle i am only expecting to start around 9th of jan...

Consultation tomorrow morning... Hope i get there in time and get a fair amount of sleep tonight. Will be discussing ivf with clinic then and getting practical details. How i wish we were 2 months on and i had a bfp.


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

I'll pitch that one.  Could be super rich and not have to worry about the cost of treatment then haha.

Thanks Godiva I know you're right. Can i ask what you do for work? I'm looking back over today and yesterday's tests and can see very faint squinters. Definitely not evap because the tests have caps on and are still wet. We will see ey!

Good luck with your IVF journey hun. Hopefully I won't join you but I plan to if this or next IUI fails. I completely agree with your reasons behind choosing that treatment. Plus from what I know, IVF isn't much more intrusive than IUI! Xxx


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

I think IVF is quite a bit more invasive: more drugs (especially if you have natural cycle IUI's), the egg collection has more risks then simply inserting a catheter into the uterus,...
I work in an operating theatre, so depending what room I am in I might be exposed to radiation ( although of course we wear lead protection, but a pregnant woman is not put to work during these operations), or anaesthetic gases (especially during elective cases in children where they are put to sleep on an open gas circuit). And then of course there is potential infection in certain patients. I can not realistically ask to be excepted from all these cases for 2 weeks every month just because I am ttc. It would not be fair towards all my other colleagues, and we already have a few pregnant women around at the moment. The colleagues I have told (or had to tell) have been very sympathetic up till now, but I am afraid that if I do not have success within a couple of tries things might start getting more difficult. I already have problems getting the necessary time off for consultations etc.
The disadvantage of a medical background is that this means I have a far to big knowledge of all the pros and cons of every procedure, and probably overreact a bit too much ;-) .


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi ladies, 
Think I'm out this month! Went to the clinic again yesterday for a scan. No signs of any follicles! They took some blood to check if I have ovulated already but I don't think I have ( been scanned every week for the last 3 weeks). God knows what I have been doing to upset my cycle quite like I have! Stress is a powerful thing! I think I so wanted to have everything done by the time I started my new job ( tomorrow). 
At least the clinic have agreed I can start on Gonal-f for the next cycle. The question really is do I give it a break for a cycle or jump right into the next. 
Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

Blood test confirmed, no ovulation. 
Good luck to everyone this month, I'm going to sit back and enjoy Christmas, starting again in February.


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey jaws I'm really sorry to hear that - the same happened to me!

Did you not do a medicated cycle though? Xx


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi Charlotte, 
No this first go was supposed to be as natural as possible. I guess because I have no history of fertilty issues, the clinic thought it best. 
I'm looking forward to February when it's all taken care of... No stress for me ( I hope)


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey

That will be good! Well just use it as a trial run  are you paying privately?  

Good luck for February!!


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

How frustrating! Enjoy christmas, and better luck next cycle. Our bodies never seem to do what we want them to...


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

CharlotteL Hi, yes I am paying privately.... It's amazing how it all amounts up! 
Happy Christmas
I've my fingers crossed for you all


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Morning girls hope you're all ok??

Unfortunately 14dpo has revealed a BFN for us 😭 heartbreaking! Stopped cyclogest now and just waiting for AF. 

We've made the decision IVF is our best next option so will be moving onto that in January. 

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh Charlotte, so sorry to hear that. Enjoy Xmas and at least you have a plan. Good luck with the ivf x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks arnies mum. 

Just waiting for AF to show her face now! Stopped cyclogest nearly 48 hours ago and no sign. Feeling sick, upset stomach and a bit under the weather. How lovely would it be to get a late bfp as a surprise!! I'm not that lucky though hehe.

Will most likely be joining you all in the new year on a new ttc journey!! 

Xx


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

So sorry to hear, charlotte. I had to wait a good 5 days for af to arrive, and in the end i kept thinking i must be pregnant. Af arrived just as iwas going to the shop for a new test... . it just does not seem fair that she makes us wait that long. Do you still need to see the clinic before starting ivf?


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

How strange I was literally just telling my DP that if AF isn't here in a few days I will test again and your email popped up 😊 it is very unfair  my LP IS usually 12 days so AF would normally have been here 3 days ago...guessing it's the cyclogest. Eugh! 

We probably will need to speak to the clinic so I'm going to call them tomorrow morning to speak to them and let them know that's our next idea xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey beattie and welcome 😊😊

So sorry to hear about your BFN it's so hard isn't it  did you test 14dpo and 10dpo is still very early! 

I've had a similar experience, my first IUI and subsequent progesterone blood test revealed low progesterone = no ovulation. 

Do you know why you were told it's unlikely you will ever get pregnant? My clinic never said that to me...they just fixed it by putting me on a medicated cycle and making me ovulate with the meds. Unfortunately it was a BFN but that doesn't mean it wont in future 

Xx


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about the negatives & Charlotte you are my treatment day buddy 

I tested early today (clinic advised test on the 22nd)

And I'm scared to type this but it's a faint positive line Eek this might have worked 3rd time lucky for us if it has, will test again tomorrow. Trying to keep my feet on the ground! 

Everything happens when it should & not a moment sooner, goodluck x


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Hpt at day 10 is indeed very early, best test it again by day 14!
I have actually never had blood tests post-ovulation, nobody suggested it. I suppose I am a bit of a difficult patient for the clinic, as I basically use them just for the procedures, but do all my follow up etc in Belgium where I live (due to issues with donor anonymity). My Belgian doc suggested triggering in natural cycle for the IUI, as this gave me slightly more time to get things organised to go to the clinic, and then also suggested progesterone pessaries to optimize my chances, saying it would not do any harm and might give me some benefit. Things did not work out that time (I was so convinced I would be pregnant first time round, especially as everything was happening in best possible circumstances, I never thought I would be one of the 85% who does not get pregnant on the first IUI... Naive, I know).
D-IUI is a bit of a difficult situation: couples are told to try a year of natural conception before worrying about something being wrong. We know there is something missing, so trying every month naturally is out of the question, and then get so fixated on those few attempts we do undergo and (want to) be turned inside out medically whereas the chances are things are actually fine. And then we immediately panic if it does not go right first (or second) time round. Of course it is more expensive, more frustrating, more nerve wrecking to get the timing absolutely right. Waiting a month before the next treatment feels like a waste of time, another month lost. And automatically you start building your hopes up again...
But like Charlotte I wonder why your clinic told you you would probably never get pregnant, without any explanations. Seems a very harsh thing to say, especially after just 2 IUI's...


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Natt: that would be some christmas present...


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Natt that's amazing news! What a lovely Christmas present! When did you do your test? I tested all the way through the 2WW to make sure the trigger was out of my system. I was meaning to find you on here and find out how it went for you as I remembered we were treatment day buddies!

Keep us posted hun fingers tightly crossed this is it for you xx


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

I tested this morning & have since done a 2nd test which also shows positive eek! Will buy a supply of tests today & test again tomorrow & then I think it's off to the doc to get a blood test to confirm for sure. I'm suspiciously looking at the tests lol

I know what a magic Xmas prezzie it would be!

Trying to keep calm & carry on :s 
Xox


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations!!! 😁😁😁

Did you test prior to today? Also was your cycle natural or medicated?


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Today was my 1st test I made the mistake last month testing way too early! This was our 3rd natural cycle but only I peeked a lot sooner that last few times.(seemed to be only difference)

I wonder if my GP will test my bloods for me on Monday or Tuesday. What do U think?

I'm sorry to see your didn't work this month, what are your plans next? At least you have time on your side!
Xx


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry I'm a post behind my phone crashed , 1o dpo is early I woundnt trust anything until at least 14 days past & even then I don't trust the answers lol 
X


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations Natt😄 How lovely. So nice to read BFPs on this thread...gives us all hope x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

We are planning one more IUI in January and if that fails we will do IVF straight afterwards 😊 

You're making me want to test today as if yours is only faint today and we had treatment on the same day...then maybe there is hope?? I haven't absolutely no sign of AF arriving which is annoying!! I think I will wait and test again who knows you do hear of some people getting a BFP after 14 days...

Xxx


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks Annie's mum! my fingers are still crossed!
Charlotte when was your otd?
X


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

My otd was yesterday xx


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Test again tomorrow why not no harm in it x


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Was wondering if you lovely ladies can help me.....I brought a clear blue advanced monitor this month and tested for ovulation I had 5 days of high fertility and on day 16 I had a high fertility reading at 7.30am but at 6pm I had peak fertility.  Does this confirm I def ovulated?  Hoping to do an iui with donor sperm mid January but it will be a medicated cycle. Along with steroids and cycogest afterwards.


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

High fertility coincides with th rise  of oestregen towards mid-cycle. Peak fertility is the lh surge. Ovulation occurs 24-36h after the lh surge. You will probably ovulate today. It means your lh and oestregen follow a normal cycle, so there is probably not much to worry about on this level.


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Goddiva, appreciate the advice, i also had a day 21 test done which was 23, the clinic was happy with the result and said it confirmed I ovulated. They like to see anything above 16. Though really I should have done the test on day 23 as I had a day 33 cycle last month which meant it is very likely to have been over 30.  Slightly excited apt hat we begin very soon, I have done two rounds of IVF, which was miscarriages and because I'm implanting my clinic have suggested we try an iui to save some ££££ and see whether it is an easier process on my body. If it doesn't work in January we will begin two packets of the mini pill followed by a long protocol with collection in early May. 

Any others doing an iui or just had it and have any advice ?


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi girls 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and are looking forward to your treatments in the new year! I am 😊😊 AF has been and gone and I'm counting down the days until my next one (stupid long cycles!!!). We have been advised to try one more IUI and then IVF if no pregnancy.

Natt how are things? Xx


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Annoying, isn't it, those long cycles... Although of course we should be happy to have cycles at all. How strange the number of times this past year I have been impatiently waiting AF, in stead of being annoyed at her arrival. Played with the opk this month, as I will probably not really end up using it: probably ovulated on Christmas (as expected, good thing I did not want to try an IUI this month as it would have been bad timing with clinic and work). This seems to indicate another 5 week cycle this month, so another 10-odd days to AF and start of new cycle with new opportunities!


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

We only want AF when convenient for us!! Aren't we naughty hehe x


----------



## Hijabi (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm finally at the stage where we are able to have SIUI in January.
I'm excited and scared about the disapointment at the same time.
I know it's only a 7% chance of it being successful, but as we get 3 goes on this before IVF, we thought it's worth undertaking this treatment.

What are the side effects that you guys have had?


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome Hijabi and good look in your treatment! 

Do you know what medication you will be using? And not to get your hopes up but I think the success can be more than that, age does come into it  

I did menopur and ovitrelle to trigger, the only side effect I had was headaches every day from the menopur but they were very minor and disappeared completely with over the counter paracetamol. I also used cyclogest and that made me really emotional but overall it was a breeze! The hardest part was getting up in the morning to go for scans lol.

Good luck!! X


----------

